#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-04
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening jibel
<Noskcaj> and dholbach
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi Noskcaj
<jibel> Hey Noskcaj
<mlankhorst> I want to hook some autopkgtests up for some xorg packages, but the testsuite is in a separate git repository (xorg-integration-tools, and piglit for mesa). Is it still possible?
<pitti> mlankhorst: our jenkins machines have rather restricted network access
<pitti> mlankhorst: it would be better to package those and add as test dependencies
<pitti> mlankhorst: you can reach launchpad and *.ubuntu.com, but almost certainly not fd.org
<mlankhorst> aw, was afraid of that
<pitti> mlankhorst: well, package or just put a recent copy into debian/tests/, of course
<pitti> like, in a tarball
<jibel> pitti, my attempt to clean-up xvfb after make check in jhbuild http://paste.ubuntu.com/1608681/, WDYT?
<pitti> jibel: oh, that looks clever!
<pitti> jibel: that also ought to mop up those leftover dbus-daemons, right?
<jibel> pitti, right, in theory
<pitti> jibel: FYI, xvfb-run also has an -a option which sounds better than hardcoding :87
<pitti> so maybe we should call it with -n 10 -a
<pitti> jibel: btw, I'm watching rabisu and keep killing the colord test which hangs indefinitely; there were some transient errors over the weekend but stuff is clearing up again
<jibel> pitti, sounds good, I'll use -a
<jibel> 2 weeks ago it was pango to hang forever. I'll see if I can implement a timeout in jhbuild
<mlankhorst> pitti: would be annoying since it has some external deps as well
<mlankhorst> and circular
<mlankhorst> the test is for xorg-server and some drivers, so putting it in debian/tests would cause things to break quite badly
<jibel> mlankhorst, can you package the testsuite? This is for example what packages with a big testsuite like firefox, thunderbird, mysql, bzr, samba do.
<mlankhorst> is there an example I could look at for that?
<jibel> mlankhorst, any package I mentioned above. for bzr the testsuite is python-bzrlib.tests, for mysql-5.5 the testsuite is mysql-testsuite-5.5 (on raring that is)
<jibel> mlankhorst, in debian/test/control of the package there is a dependency on the testsuite
<jibel> mlankhorst, then the test script called by adt call the runner in testsuite
<jibel> in the case of mysql-5.5, the test dependency in debian/tests/control is mysql-testsuite, the test script in this same control file is called 'upstream' and there is a shell script that cd to /usr/lib/mysql-testsuite then run the mysql testsuite with ./mysql-test-run.pl
<mlankhorst> ah
<letozaf_> Hi balloons
<balloons> hello!
<letozaf_> balloons, did you read my emails on autopilot ?
<balloons> yes I did
<balloons> glad your around now
<letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> so which to discuss first?
<balloons> your right on about the english issues
<balloons> for now, I'm trying to avoid adding english strings to tests to keep them working across locales
<balloons> we'll have to do something about using translations later
<letozaf_> balloons, yes, but for instance what I discovered on firefox
<balloons> yes, that was really weird
<balloons> why would the same keypresses not work?
<letozaf_> balloons, yes..
 * balloons notes I'm glad you all have int'l exposure and can help
<balloons> letozaf_, does it break the english test to add this?
<letozaf_> balloons, didn't try
<balloons> if not, then just add it  :-) and note it's to ensure compatibility with locales
<letozaf_> balloons, I can now
<balloons> 'll try right now
<balloons> ok, go ahead then
<balloons> if you've got it up
 * balloons is elsewhere atm
<letozaf_> balloons, we could ask dkessel if this happens also to him
<letozaf_> balloons, the firefox thing
<balloons> yes
 * letozaf_ is looking at the firfox autopilot test
<letozaf_> balloons, no If I add the \n the test fails
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean if I have english language on my laptop
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> so so weird
<letozaf_> balloons, I know makes no sense
<letozaf_> balloons, but I tried it various times
<balloons> well, note it in the test.. we'll find a way around it, or it will just have to be known as broken
<balloons> we could add a hack to detect locale, but I'd rather not do that
<balloons> since we have wonderful things such as bugs, hehe, you could file a bug on it :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, :D
<letozaf_> balloons, but a bug on firefox ? or on autopilot ?
<balloons> on our project
<letozaf_> balloons, oh! yes
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+filebug
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/+bug/1112781
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1112781 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "firefox autopilot test fails to input text correctly, then restarts firefox too early, then aborts abruptly" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> in fact, ^^
<balloons> dkessel has already reported it, in a way
<letozaf_> balloons, yes it just happened to me, the
<balloons> add a comment to that bug, I edited it a bit
<letozaf_> another instance is already running
<balloons> it's now firefox test fails on non-english locale
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> on the shotwell stuff, yea, I think putting zenity in there is ok
<balloons> we should talk about splitting this off into semi-automated?
<balloons> it's a good discussion to have
<balloons> we'll need to update to require zenity, but it's installed by default, so no worries imho
<letozaf_> balloons, oh yes, so I will continue with zenity in the test
<balloons> in fact, when you propose your merge, you can edit the depends to include it :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> we should ping thomi about his thoughts on this semi-automated ideas as well.. not something they've done or have interest in I'm sure
<letozaf_> balloons, ok for the semi-automated chat and thomi ping
<letozaf_> balloons, maybe thomi can tell if there is something better to use
<letozaf_> balloons, or if it's ok as we are thinking to do it
<letozaf_> balloons, there is also the network manager test to be done as semi-automated
<balloons> it would be interesting to pick his brain.. anyways, I see zenity as a good solution. the piece I'm worried about is how to split this out so they are known to be non truly atuomated tests
<balloons> or do we need that, etc.. that's a discussion for us
<balloons> they won't be able to run via jenkins, etc
<thomi> hi guys - I'm just in a call right now, but I'll be along afterwards
<balloons> we are able to push them via ppa, so manual execution works.. so the theory is definitely sound
<balloons> lol, we should keep saying his name.. he'll get pinged more..
<balloons> I kid, don't do it :-)
<letozaf_> balloons, :-D
<letozaf_> balloons, anyway I do not think we have other alternatives to run autopilot tests on shotwell or network manager
<letozaf_> balloons, we cannot emulate someone plunging  in a camera on the PC
<letozaf_> balloons, or attaching a network cable
<balloons> yes.. we do it this way or that stay as pure manual
<letozaf_> balloons, oh!
<letozaf_> balloons, right!
<letozaf_> balloons, but isn't semi-automated better than manual ?
<letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> :p
<letozaf_> balloons, unfortunately I do not know much about jenkins so maybe you're right after all ;)
 * letozaf_ is commenting dkessels bug 
<balloons> well letozaf_ obviously atm, we're running the tests ourselves.. however, since the test is automated, why not have the computer also run the test.. that's the idea.. after the computer also runs the tests, we can use jenkins to help us see what happened
<letozaf_> balloons, I see, great! but maybe we can make testers carry out not only manual tests, but also the semi-automated ones
<letozaf_> balloons, when computers learn to plug-in a camera, we can let them do it :)
<balloons> letozaf_, yes.. we can have them do both manual and semi-automated
<balloons> and yes, they've done things with hw to automatically connect and disconnect things like network cables and cameras :-)
<balloons> so, we could ask gema what they can do.. you never know, it might be possible for them to rig that piece up
<letozaf_> balloons, it would be great!
<balloons> regardless, you'll need the semi-automation for writing and testing it
<phillw> can this be done by enabling / disabling the kernel kooks, or would that need a reboot? I'm only vaguely familiar with enabling / disabling lspci stuff etc.
<balloons> phillw, there is some trickery that has been done.. pitti also might have some insights.. no matter if it can be done or not, using zenity atm so carla can write the test i think is a good way forward
<letozaf_> balloons, I commented bug 1112781 if you wanna take a look at what I wrote
<ubot5> bug 1112781 in Ubuntu Autopilot Tests "firefox test fails on non-english locale" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112781
<thomi> hi balloons
<phillw> okies, just a thought... as you know, (semi) automated testing is not be strong suite :D
<phillw> s/be/my/
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<balloons> I'm going to rope you in for a little surprise btw
<balloons> I want your help planning a manual testing hackathon
<balloons> hello thomi
<balloons> letozaf_, thanks for updating the bug.. we should be set.. hopefully at some point we can solve it, but it's documented now
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<phillw> balloons: can I get the virtualisation ones out of the way first?... Pretty please :D
<balloons> phillw, lol, yes of course.. I have to write the tutorials for it remember.. including getting resources for lp
<balloons> so your safe for now
<phillw> good, just awaiting either "yeah, it's okay", or a telling off for running Version 26.0.1386.0 Ubuntu 12.10 (177362) :D
<phillw> I found a bug, but am still not sure if that build is any where near the 'official radar' yet.
<balloons> chilicuil, are you about?
<chilicuil> balloons: hi o/
<balloons> excellent ;-)
<balloons> I was looking at your new branch for manual tests early
<balloons> first of all, thanks for putting it together..  I spent some time today migrating over the other open issues, so the bug tracker should have all the current needs in it
<balloons> anyways, do you know how to propose a merge? I'd be happy to review it and get it included
<chilicuil> balloons: yep, I just want it link first, I was not sure it was ok
<balloons> awesome, yes, I took a quick look at it, we'll review it when you propose.. Nothing extreem stood out to me besides the reference to the dash.. in general we try and stay desktop agnostic in our tests to promote re-use. So instructions on using the unity dash can instead refer to running in generically
<balloons> *refer to running an application generically
<balloons> that way our lubuntu, xubuntu, etc friends can also utilize the test
<balloons> and vice versa of course
<balloons> obviously unity or ubuntu specific tests will be just that.. they also have things like mythbuntu or ubuntu studio specific tests.. but in this case, I think it's safe to be generic
<chilicuil> got it balloons, I'll do it shortly after I change the references to the dash
<balloons> does that make sense?
<balloons> awesome
<letozaf_> balloons, but about the semi-automated thing, should I carry on with shotwell, or pick something else that is not semi-automated until something is decided about semi-automated tests ?
<balloons> letozaf_, do carry on
<balloons> even if we found a way to automate it, you need to be able to write the test
<balloons> and zenity makes it easy ;-)
<balloons> we could always swap that step out later if a solution is found
<letozaf_> balloons, :) ok
<letozaf_> balloons, do you know what this error could be ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1610439/ the MismatchError on the bottom...:(
<letozaf_> balloons, I will check it tomorrow, going to bed now :) good night!
<balloons> thomi, did we lose you in all the chatter.. if you get a moment, I'd still love your thoughts on the idea of a semi-automated autopilot test
<phillw> Noskcaj: hopefully, final edit... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom/Section3#Classroom_Session_3 can you check to make sure nothing I'm adding as 'extras' will kill test-drive. AFAIK, you just need me to keep VBox at 4.1.18?
<thomi> balloons: sorry, I was at a meeting - I'm back now, if you want to char
<thomi> *chat
<balloons> kk
<balloons> yea, quickly
<balloons> any thoughts?
<balloons> bot to hit dinner
<balloons> :-)
<thomi> ummm, well, I'm not sure what you're asking
<thomi> balloons: if you're about to eat perhaps we should do this next week? (I'm on Holiday from tomorrow onwards)
<phillw> thomi: when balloons goes for dinner, do not expect an early reply. Like my self, family then takes over :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> kk
<balloons> thomi, we're writing tests with ap that can't be fully automated
<balloons> that's all
<balloons> they will prompt during the test run
<balloons> good, bad indifferent.. not as intended, but this semi-automated style will help us test some harder to test things
<thomi> balloons: hmmm, seems to me that negates the main advantage of using AP in the first place?
<balloons> like attaching/detaching devices, etc
<thomi> what are the things that you can't automate?
<balloons> that said, there are ways around those, so hopefully we'll fix it :0)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-05
<thomi> hmmm
<balloons> yes, it negates the advantages.. but retains the I don't have to do anything but attach or detach a device..
<balloons> i'm hoping gema has some tricks for us
<thomi> yeah, I guess to begin with it's not too bad, but ideally you'd want these running in a jenkins instance, right?
<balloons> but in the interim, it's a zenity prompt mid test
<balloons> I thought you might tingle at that
<thomi> balloons: it shouldn't be too hard to mount a fake device - does loop mounting an ISO show up?
<balloons> no, couldn't use jenkins unless we automate of course
 * thomi tries...
<balloons> in this case, it's a camera.. I know the networking cable attach/detach thing has been done
<balloons> so we can do network manager
<thomi> there must be a way - I'd look to using a fake camera in the first instance, or maybe building some physical hardware to disconnect & connect the USB cable, if that fails (like we do with extra monitors)
<balloons> yes exactly
<balloons> in the interim (and to actually get the test done), it's with a prompt so you manually do it
<balloons> ok, sounds like we're on the same page
<balloons> tks for your thoughts
<balloons> i'm off
<phillw> balloons: I should be back ~ 13:00 UTC, I'd appreciate a chat.
<jibel> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<balloons>  don't think your here thomi, but thank you for fixing http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/
<SergioMeneses> balloons, awesome! http://qa.ubuntu.com/getting-involved/
<balloons> SergioMeneses, glad you like it
<balloons> please do share it.. and of course use it! :-)
<SergioMeneses> sutre
<SergioMeneses> sure
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-06
<cprofitt> hello all
<cprofitt> phillw chilicuil you guys on for tonights meeting?
<balloons> cprofitt, when is your meetin'?
<cprofitt> it is in 45 minutes
<SergioMeneses> ubuntu-friendly meeting cprofitt ?
<SergioMeneses> btw hi all!
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: yes, will you be available?
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, sure!
<cprofitt> we will be holding it in #ubuntu-meeting
<SergioMeneses> phillw, told me about it
<cprofitt> agenda is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings
<cprofitt> feel free to add any items
<cprofitt> balloons: would you be able to talk a bit about hexr and how it relates? I think I have a handle on it, but your understanding is better than mine
 * SergioMeneses reading the wiki page
<balloons> cprofitt, I will TRY to be around, but I think I have to step away during that time :-(
<balloons> just mention my name :-0
<cprofitt> thanks balloons
<cprofitt> I appreciate it
<SergioMeneses> balloons, jeje
 * SergioMeneses goes to restart now... see you soon
<chilicuil> cprofitt: cool, I'll be there
<cprofitt> nice chilicuil thanks
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, the agenda looks pretty good maybe we can add a Q&A slot or recommendations
<cprofitt> sounds good... can you add it -- tuck in time for children
<cprofitt> brb
<SergioMeneses> kk
<SergioMeneses> done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings
<cprofitt> thanks SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> np
<cprofitt> I created the outline of the summary page
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings/20130206
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, perfect!
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, are you working alone on the friendly project?=
<cprofitt> I think we have a group of people
<cprofitt> jedimike is the lead developer on the UF website
<SergioMeneses> :)
<cprofitt> I know phillw wants to be involved as well as several others
<cprofitt> we have six people fill out the doodle poll
<cprofitt> I hope to get more people involved too
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, sure! if I can help tha t would be awesome
<cprofitt> I am positive you can be of great assistance and truly appreciate your interest
<cprofitt> heading over to #ubuntu-meeting now
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses chilicuil balloons - meeting started
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, Im there :D
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt,  UF has a launchpad team or mailing list... right?
<cprofitt> I believe so, but we have been using the QA mailing list
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, kk so I can get in touch with you by our list... I think Im going to work on the wiki page tomorrow
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: thanks
<cprofitt> summary of the meeting is posted
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings/20120319
<cprofitt> SergioMeneses: you can also email me directly
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, sure! I will
<cprofitt> balloons: you on?
<cprofitt> oops, wrong page
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings/20130206
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, dont worry
<elopio> thomi: you around?
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  alive?
<Noskcaj> TheLordOfTime, i'm guessing he only just went to bed
<Noskcaj> elopio, thomi probably have a day job.
<TheLordOfTime> yeah figures
<elopio> Noskcaj: isn't it day in New Zeland?
<Noskcaj> *has
<Noskcaj> elopio, should be 3:30pm
<pitti> Good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening dholbach
<dholbach> hey Noskcaj
<jibel> good morning
<Noskcaj> evening jibel
<jibel> hi Noskcaj
<pitti> jibel: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Raring/view/JHBuild%20Gnome/ is a real joy today :)
<jibel> pitti, wow, fantastic
<jibel> there must be something wrong :)
<jibel> pitti, BTW, I deployed the patch that kills any leftover and this morning there is no suspicious xvfb, dbus or atspi process left
<pitti> jibel: yeah, I checked as well for my four-hourly "kill colord test", I was quite impressed!
<dholbach> nice: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libestr/+bug/1117222
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1117222 in libestr (Ubuntu) "autopkgtest test cases for libestr" [Undecided,New]
<ANDRES2330> LET'S MAKE A BETTER TOGETHER UBUNTU   HELLO MY NAME NO MATTER I WANT TO HAVE TO LEARN TO MANAGE KNOWLEDGE IN LINUX SYSTEMS AND AVERAGE BEST WAY TO LEARN PROGRAMMING LINUX WANT FREE SOFTWARE SUPPORT AND HELP AS WE NEED POSIBLLA free information JAJAJAJAJA
<smartboyhw> !?
<smartboyhw> Looks like spam;P
<ANDRES2330> SOMEONE SPEAKS SPANISH
 * TheLordOfTime detects spam!
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, and thank you for being the first guy to leave a comment against me in AskUbuntu:)
 * TheLordOfTime is evil? :P
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, yes you are
<ANDRES2330> BUENO QUIERO AYUDAR PORQUE TODOS JUNTOS POR UN UBUNTU MEJOR
<smartboyhw> This is real spam
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING
<ANDRES2330> SPAM
<jibel> ANDRES2330, this is an english channel and you don't need to yell
<ANDRES2330> DONDE
<ANDRES2330> ¿??¿?¿?¿
<ANDRES2330> perdon
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  FYI, /ignore
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, LOL
<jibel> ANDRES2330, thank you, this channel is for QA, testing and all that, if you want support on Ubuntu #ubuntu might be more appropriate
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  you have another question/comment
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, thanks
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, anyway I won't win this
<TheLordOfTime> and if I come off as not supporting mod for you on Ask Ubuntu, i'm actually not xD
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  not with the hypotheticals i'm throwing at you, and the +6 on my statement saying there's not much supporting you for mod there :P
<TheLordOfTime> also, coffeetime
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, xD
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<phillw> good afternoon SergioMeneses :)
<smartboyhw> Hey phillw
<phillw> hiyas smartboyhw
<SergioMeneses> phillw, smartboyhw TheLordOfTime hi!
<smartboyhw> phillw, oh wow you have op rights in chat channel:P
 * smartboyhw just realized how ec2s can be so efficient:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: yeah, it is the channel can be de-voiced for the classroom sessions
<smartboyhw> phillw, I know
<smartboyhw> phillw, balloons when exactly will the announcement for 12.04.2 ISO testing be announced?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I've not seen balloons on today as of yet.
<smartboyhw> phillw, that is always the problem: balloons and I being 12 hours away
<phillw> he's usually about by now. He must be in meetings.
<gema> balloons: which channel is the right one for the classroom talks?
<gema> balloons: I cannot find the last email about the topic for my life
<JoseeAntonioR> gema: give the session at #ubuntu-classroom, and all discussion goes into #ubuntu-classroom-chat, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom/ClassBot for instructions on ClassBot
<gema> JoseeAntonioR: are you sure?
<JoseeAntonioR> gema: completely
<gema> JoseeAntonioR: awesome, thanks
<phillw> gema: the 'classroom' will be on #ubuntu-classroom-chat, with the 'chat' on this channel
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: wrong
<gema> phillw: why?
<phillw> sorry.... erong!
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: all sessions go in #ubuntu-classroom
<JoseeAntonioR> gaspa: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> oops, sorry gaspa
<JoseeAntonioR> gema: ^
<gema> JoseeAntonioR: yep, I got it
<phillw> the classroom will be on #ubuntu-quality-chat, with chat on here. Assuming you're meaning Saturday ones
<gema> phillw: I mean ours, today
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: she's got a session just after yours
<phillw> gema: -classroom as normal :)
<jibel> gema, http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html
<jibel> you're scheduled at 0500PM in #ubuntu-classroom
<gema> jibel: excellent, thanks
<jibel> yw
 * gema is all unconfused, now
<phillw> hehe, sorry about that!
<gema> phillw: no prob
<gaspa> JoseeAntonioR:  ;)
<TheLordOfTime> smartboyhw:  hm?
<phillw> aha!! found the 'missing link' for my classroom session. Most annoying when you know a wiki page exists and cannot recall it's name :)
<smartboyhw> TheLordOfTime, ?
 * TheLordOfTime turns on lurk mode :P
<TheLordOfTime> erm nevermind misping.
<TheLordOfTime> SergioMeneses:  hi?
<phillw> gema: it's also good to /j #ubuntu-classroom-backstage so the 'helpers' can help :)
<gema> phillw: ack
<gema> phillw: I cannot read three windows at once and give a talk at the same time
<gema> phillw: so I will ignore most of them
<gema> xD
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<TheLordOfTime> gema:  this is why helpers exist :P
<balloons> gema, I take it you got sorted?
<gema> balloons: yep
<balloons> good morning Noc
<balloons> good morning Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello balloons
<Noskcaj> how are you?
<balloons> good, yourself?
<balloons> is the new who are we page linked into the wiki at all?
<balloons> I was going to go look and make sure
<Noskcaj> good, and no
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-07
<cprofitt> hello all
 * balloons waves
<cprofitt> hey balloons SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, good evening
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<dholbach> pitti, jibel: seems like vibhav is becoming the unstoppable autopkgtest machine :-P
<dholbach> there's one up for ncurses now
<jibel> dholbach, indeed, great contributions :)
<dholbach> :-)
<jibel> dholbach, now the sponsoring machine must become unstoppable too ;P
<dholbach> jibel, we got the queue under 30 a few days ago, which was quite good
<dholbach> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/1glance-sponsoring/ might give you an idea how it looked before :)
<jibel> dholbach, j/k
<dholbach> no, I just wanted to say that "we're on it" :)
<vibhav> dholbach: :D
<vibhav> jibel, pitti: Talking about autopkgtests, I am writing one for libxcb too :)
<jibel> vibhav, great! I noticed that there is a small testsuite in libxcb, it'd probably be worth looking at what it's doing and reuse it or write more upstream tests if possible.
<vibhav> jibel: Yep
<vibhav> jibel: I dont exactly know how to reduce them
<vibhav> s/reduce/reuse/
<vibhav> jibel: From what I can see, the testsuite in libxcb has its own mechanism for testing. It is going to be hard to reuse them, so the best would be to have seperate tests for them
<vibhav> btw, I have libcaca as the next package on my list
<pitti> vibhav: unstoppable :)
<pitti> vibhav: just like the others, as long as the upstream test suite runs during the package build, the autopkgtests can be limited to a simple compile/link/run test
<jibel> vibhav, ok, no problem.
<vibhav> pitti: From what I caan see in the Makefile, no test suites re being performed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1620726/ . I will hve to test the entire library then.
<jibel> vibhav, according to build logs check is performed during the build
<jibel> line 875 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/121646178/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-amd64.libxcb_1.8.1-2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jibel> result is line 894
<zyga> cprofitt: hey, is there any update on friendly?
<vibhav> jibel: ah, thats perfect :)
<cprofitt> hello all
<SergioMeneses> cprofitt, hi
<balloons> afternoon everyone.. my internet has been bouncing me around all day.. how is everyone today?
<Noskcaj> good, everyone's at the classroom session
<balloons> :-)
<balloons> good
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hi! we are in our testing-session /o\
<SergioMeneses> questions from balloons  :O
<balloons> SergioMeneses, :-) Sorry I wasn't able to tweet about the sessions until just now :-(
<SergioMeneses> balloons, dont worry :)
<fully_human> Hello, I'm trying to get started using autopilot.  I'm following the guide at [http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/11/a-glance-at-autopilot.html].  When I run the first autopilot command, autopilot spits this out: [http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622304/]  Any ideas?  Thanks.
<robotfuel> fully_human: you don't have tests to run with autopilot
<fully_human> Ah.
<fully_human> Even though I'm executing: autopilot run unity.tests.test_showdesktop.ShowDesktopTests.test_showdesktop_hides_apps
<fully_human> ?
<robotfuel> fully_human: if you do ls is there a unity folder?
<balloons> fully_human, howdy
<fully_human> No, there isn't.
<fully_human> balloons: Howdy.
<balloons> what distro are you running?
<robotfuel> fully_human: you need to download the tests first
<fully_human> Ah.  Thanks for helping a newbie. :P
<balloons> basically, if you have unity installed your likely to have the tests installed
<balloons> if you don't, let me give you the package you need
<balloons> sudo apt-get install unity-autopilot
<fully_human> I think I saw my problem.  I needed to do "autopilot list unity" and then run of the tests listed.
<fully_human> Even though I still got python errors preceding the test list.
<balloons> yes.. if autopilot list unity shows tests, then it's just a check to make sure you don't misspell the test :-)
<balloons> you get errors running autopilot list?
<fully_human> Yes, missing test modules, apparently.
<fully_human> "Failed to import test module: unity.tests.launcher.test_icon_behavior" for instance.
<balloons> ohh ohh
<balloons> so quickly, what distro are you on?
<balloons> precise, quantal, raring?
<fully_human> I did install unity-autopilot, though.
<fully_human> Quantal.
<balloons> ok
<balloons> so, the next part of the series covers this, but there's an autopilot ppa
<fully_human> I installed that, too.
<balloons>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:autopilot/ppa
<balloons> ok, that's good..
<balloons> so that should ensure you have the updated version, but let's check
<balloons> apt-cache show python-autopilot
<balloons> I have Version: 1.2daily13.02.06-0ubuntu1
<fully_human> Same here: 1.2daily13.02.06-0ubuntu1+bzr129pkg0quantal1
<fully_human> I didn't run bzr, though (on the second page)
<fully_human> But, of course, that has nothing to do with the default test cases.
<balloons> yea.. it's odd things aren't working right for you
<robotfuel> fully_human: does the command 'autopilot vis' work for you?
<fully_human> Yes.
<balloons> having the unity tests work properly isn't a big deal tho
<balloons> you can just move on the the next part
<fully_human> Alright, thanks.  Can't wait to contribute!
<balloons> it might be an issue with you running the new autopilot, but using the old autopilot unity tests
<balloons> since, your running the autopilot unity from the archive
<balloons> thanks for the heads up on it
<balloons> that post is really just to show off autopilot a little and give you a taste
<fully_human> Yikes...it's really messed up now!
<fully_human> I try to run autopilot run helloworld (from inside the autopilot-walkthrough directory) and get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1622342/
<robotfuel> fully_human: what does 'python --version' return?
<fully_human> 2.7.3.
<fully_human> I need python 3, don't i?
<robotfuel> no
<balloons> wow.. weird :-(
<fully_human> No kidding.
<balloons> well, we've recommended you run raring to do autopilot development, but i'm really surprised it's simply not working for you on quantal
<balloons> dkessel.. nah
<balloons> *bah
<balloons> he's not around
<balloons> letzoaf?
<balloons> I *think* they run quantal and do ap development
<fully_human> balloons: Alright, thanks...I'll keep an eye out for 'em.
<balloons> fully_human, are you able to run a vm on your box?
<fully_human> Yes...I've loaded 13.04 there.
<fully_human> Specifically to do testing. :-)
<balloons> if so, I'd encourage you just to run raring and do the ap stuff there
<balloons> ohh
<balloons> perfect
<balloons> yea, lol, use that then
<balloons> and let's file a bug on what you found on quantal
<balloons> using the ppa should let it work
<SergioMeneses> ok guys see you later! take care
<balloons> so, fully-human, I'm not sure ubuntu-bug will let you file
<balloons> but if not, let's manually do it
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+filebug
<balloons> let me know if I can help you file it..
<fully_human> balloons: Thanks.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-08
<fully_human> Yeah! My first bug fix!
<balloons> fully_human, ohh! linky!
<fully_human> Darn...I thought I fixed it. :(
<phillw> fully_human: that's the problem with bugs... they are like cockroaches.... capable of surviving a nuclear war :)
<dholbach> good morning
<jibel> good morning
<jibel> pitti, what's your understanding of the option --tmp-dir of adt-run? If it's specified it should unpack the package,  build it if required and test if from that dir, right?
<pitti> jibel: yes, that's what it sounds like
<jibel> pitti, ok, another bug in adt-run then. That makes collecting test artifacts created by the test more difficult, like impossible since the tmp directory is destroyed upon test completion :/
<jibel> vibhav, 1rst run https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-adt-ncurses/1/ \o/
<jibel> vibhav, wrt. the error on stderr "Error opening terminal: unknown." I think you need to set TERM before executing the test
<jibel> export TERM=linux should do it
<jibel> vibhav, add that line 90 in debian/tests/build
<smartboyhw> phillw, ping
<phillw> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> phillw, if you want zequence just simply ping him:P
<phillw> okies
<vibhav> jibel: thanks
<vibhav> pitti: Do I need to add a seperate changelog entry to fix the test?
<pitti> vibhav: for ncurses? yes, it's a new upload
<vibhav> Good
<vibhav> Will do that ASAP
<pitti> vibhav, jibel: oh, I pinged about the ncurses thing in #u-devel earlier
<pitti> if $TERM succeeds, that should be alright; I guess it shoudl have a valid /dev/console after all in the VM
<vibhav> Ah, I never thought about that
<pitti> you can try yourself in a VM
<vibhav> pitti: I am on a mobile right now
<vibhav> pitti: Are there any special instructions for setting up a VM?
<jibel> pitti, do you tihnk we should set TERM by default?
<jibel> vibhav, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/view/head:/doc/USAGE.md
<pitti> vibhav: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html#executing-the-test
<pitti> vibhav: pick your favourite doc :)
<jibel> dholbach, how do I proposed updates to http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/auto-pkg-test.html ?
<pitti> jibel: I'd rather not; it makes these kinds of assumptions explicit, and there is no particular valid TERM for that environment
<jibel> *propose
<jibel> pitti, ok
<dholbach> jibel, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-packaging-guide
<jibel> dholbach, thanks, I'd like to describe how to run tests from a local directory
<dholbach> great
<vibhav> pitti: Okay, so I add export TERM=linux on line 90, right?
<pitti> vibhav: right before the ./curses-test ? sounds right
<vibhav> alright
<pitti> vibhav: but as I said, I'm not entirely sure whether that will suffice
<pitti> I'll check it in a VM when sponsoring
 * pitti builds current VM
<vibhav> Actually, the problem here is that I have a very very slow Internet connection
<vibhav> 100 kbps-ish
<pitti> vibhav: no worries, I'll tests it here
<vibhav> pitti: Thats why I use "sudo adt-run --no-built-binaries --built-tree=. --- adt-virt-null". I hope it has no downsides
<pitti> vibhav: it's a good first test, but doesn't catch a lot of error cases
<vibhav> Yes, it is also hard to ensure that required packages are not installed
<vibhav> pitti: https://code.launchpad.net/~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/ncurses/add-autopkgtest/+merge/147383
<vibhav> \o/
 * vibhav goes back to writing libxcb test case
<pitti> vibhav: "Fix --cflags --libs" -> hah, I guess you forgot to push that earlier? that's what I mentioned in the MP
<pitti> vibhav: testing that
<vibhav> Indeed =)
 * vibhav crosses fingers
<pitti> ubtree0t-build       FAIL status: 1, stderr: --cflag: unknown option
<pitti> vibhav: --cflags :)
<vibhav> bang_head(table);
<pitti> vibhav: mind to push this? (I'm testing your branch directly)
<vibhav> Of course
 * pitti hugs vibhav
 * vibhav hugs pitti back
<vibhav> Done
<pitti> $ run-adt-test -s -S lp:~vibhavp/ubuntu/raring/ncurses/add-autopkgtest ncurses
 * pitti runs again
 * vibhav crosses all fingers
<pitti> . o O { this would be a lot faster if there wasn't a kernel update today }
<vibhav> :)
<pitti> vibhav: rocking, works now
 * pitti merges/sponsors
<vibhav> aw yeah
<dholbach> yeehaw
<jibel> $ apt-cache search ^lib|wc -l
<jibel> 21575
<jibel> vibhav, ^ 21575 to go ;P
<vibhav> i had done te same today :)
<jibel> vibhav, haha, great, thank you for your help :)
<vibhav> jibel: No problem :D
 * vibhav plans to finish at least 20 more packages in this cycle
<pitti> vibhav: can you please send a Debian bug with the patch, too?
 * pitti hopes that at some point http://jenkins.debian.net/ will run them, too
<vibhav> pitti: Sure
<jibel> pitti, I haven't found preinstalled images of debian yet, so that'd mean using a different provsioning method
<pitti> jibel: something like calling debootstrap with a couple of --include=autopkgtest,openssh-server,...  I guess?
<jibel> pitti, yes, it should work.
<vibhav> pitti: Is it recommended to use library routines that block/sleep ?
<pitti> vibhav: for tests? autopkgtest has a builtin timeout, but of course it blocks the machines if they just sit there for 2 hours
<vibhav> Neat
<pitti> vibhav: what do you mean in particular?
<vibhav> pitti: xcb_wait_for_event() blocks. So I was wondering if there is a timeout
<pitti> vibhav: isn't there an easier API which won't block which you could use for a compile/link/run test?
<vibhav> pitti: xcb_poll_for_event
<vibhav> I will use that then
<pitti> vibhav: libxcb already runs upstream tests during package build for functionality (not sure how much coverage they have, though), so a simple libxcb_open() or whatever should suffice
<vibhav> But there is not going to be any event
<vibhav> \o/
<pitti> vibhav: or xcb_intern_atom{,reply} perhaps
<pitti> vibhav: but I guess a simple xcb_connect (NULL, NULL); should even suffice
<vibhav> okay
<fully_human> Hello.  Could someone please grab the latest source file for AutoPilot (from Launchpad) and run "autopilot vis?"  What do you get?
<fully_human> Rather... "auto-pilot vis"
<vibhav> pitti: Any export magic needed?
<pitti> vibhav: you need to run the test in xvfb-run
<vibhav> done
<vibhav> xvfb-run ./test yields no output, is that fine?
<pitti> vibhav: I don't know, does ./test print anything?
<pitti> xvfb-run certainly doesn't block stdout/stderr
<vibhav> Not printing
<vibhav> pitti: Okay, tests are successfully working \o/
<vibhav> pitti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1625421/
<pitti> vibhav: LGTM
<vibhav> pitti: I will upload them tomorrow
<pitti> have a nice weekend everyone!
<vibhav> Ok, I gotta study. See you guys later
<plars> jamespage: around?
<jamespage> plars: I am
<plars> jamespage: I'm seeing something odd on a server install that's normally fairly reliable... it's not one of the smoke test jobs
<plars> jamespage: it's using the same preseed as for a while now, same hardware, but today it doesn't seem to be seeing the disks, and is getting stuck asking if I have iscsi to set up
<plars> jamespage: do you know of anything that might have changed between yesterday's and todays image that would possibly cause that?
<jamespage> plars: for raring?
<plars> jamespage: yes
<jamespage> plars: not that I am aware of
<jamespage> plars: that would indicate its not seeing the internal disks I guess
<plars> jamespage: it's all remote from me, so it's a bit of a pain to work with, but both the i386 and amd64 images on this machine have been going strong for a while now, then all of a sudden today they both failed to install with this same issue.  I ran another install with desktop on here (which frequently breaks because of some odd bug we're having with cobbler installs atm) and it worked
<plars> so I think the drives are ok
<balloons> fully_human, did you manage to get autopilot going?
<balloons> I also wanted to make sure a bug got filed :-)
<jibel> balloons, fully_human autopilot in trunk was broken until recently
<balloons> jibel, it wasn't working in quantal for him.. but was in raring
<balloons> do you have a bug for the issue or ?
<jibel> balloons, I didn't see it was in quantal. no bug it was a discussion between devs
<jibel> balloons, BTW I asked to have the introspection modules landed daily into raring
<jibel> balloons, so people have all the good stuff directly in raring without the need of a ppa
<balloons> jibel, yes that should be happening
<balloons> perhaps they didn't land the introspection stuff
<balloons> but they should
<balloons> I am still running via the ppa, but I see ap coming in often in the archive in raring
<jibel> balloons, autopilot-gtk is now in raring as of 2013-02-08 16:40:12.249579+00:00
<jibel> balloons, and -qt will probably be Monday
<balloons> nice, good to know, thank you
<balloons> thomi should be back next week as well
<jibel> balloons, this is the same version than the PPA minus 1, but tested through the daily landing system
<balloons> hello letozaf_
<balloons> hello Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hey balloons
<balloons> letozaf_, I wanted to ask you.. did you or do you use quantal for autopilot testing?
<letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<letozaf_> balloons, no I used Raring
<balloons> ahh.. kk
<balloons> did you try quantal and it not work?
<letozaf_> balloons, no I have always tested on Raring
<letozaf_> balloons, but if you need I can try on Quantal
<balloons> no no
<balloons> it's semingly broken, heh
<balloons> when fully_human is around again, I need to see if he was able to file a good bug
<letozaf_> balloons, but what is broken on Quantal?
<letozaf_> balloons, I mean the whole autopilot or a test o what?
<balloons> not sure exactly, but he wasn't able to run tests properly it seems
<balloons> autopilot itself
<balloons> not us :-p
<letozaf_> balloons, :-P
<letozaf_> balloons, if you want I can reboot my notebook on Quantal and try autopilot
<balloons> sure.. he simply tried running the unity tests
<balloons> give it a whirl
<letozaf_> balloons, ok, let me try
<balloons> sudo apt-get install python-autopilot unity-autopilot
<balloons> try with and without the ppa
<letozaf_> balloons, ok
<letozaf_> balloons, it will take a bit, I have to install all Quantal updates, I have been using Raring lately and have left Quantal aside
<balloons> letozaf_, lol.. yea, I know how that is
<balloons> I have a precise install around that had tons of updates needed.. I just updated it last week
<balloons> after like 3 months
 * letozaf_ is rebooting 
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I run the complete unity autopilot test or only one in particular ?
<mapreri> ciao Letozaf_ :)
<mapreri> umh..., hello :)
<Letozaf_> mapreri, Hey how are you ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, couldn't wait so I am now running the full autopilot unity test
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it's working fine up to now
<mapreri> Letozaf_: fine! unlike ic3d. He have the enterly family ill... :\
<Letozaf_> mapreri, oh! I'm sorry for him, didn't know this, well unfortunatly this is the right period for bad flus
<phillw> Hi, folk! what is current minimum RAM recommendation for Ubuntu?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so that's without the ppa yes?
<fully_human> balloons: I'm back.
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> you only need to run one
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> fully_human, hello
<balloons> :-)
<fully_human> Hello.
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's still running :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, try the ppa..
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can stop it :-p
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes sure!
<balloons> it will run fo r a LONG tme
<balloons> fully_human, so Letozaf_ is trying to reproduce your issue on quantal
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was just looking at it, wish I could write all those tests :D
<balloons> did you get a bug filed for it? jibel also mentioned some issues with ap that might have been affecting things
<fully_human> Letozaf_: The vis issue?
<fully_human> balloons: The vis issue?
<fully_human> (That was too balloons :|)
<balloons> IIRC, you couldn't run any tests right?
<fully_human> *to
<balloons> or the autopilot vis tool
<balloons> ?
<fully_human> balloons: IIRC?
<balloons> if i remember correctly
<fully_human> Ah.
<Letozaf_> phillw, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<fully_human> Well, the problem was that I used TAB to autocomplete the test suite, it appended a slash, and python import statements can't handle slashes.
<balloons> phillw,  I believe 512
<fully_human> So I fixed the bug and proposed a merge.
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes 512
<balloons> fully_human, ohh.. so it is working?
<fully_human> Yes, but vis isn't working...I'm working on that next.
<balloons> k
<balloons> so Letozaf_ sounds like we're ok
<balloons> does autopilot vis work on that quantal box?
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine :D
<phillw> balloons: Letozaf_ gr8, i just realised that I'm suggesting 512 Mb RAM for my virtualisation classroom sessions :)
<fully_human> Letozaf_: Are you a dev for autopilot?
<Letozaf_> fully_human, mmm dev... I do my best to write some autopilot tests :-P
<fully_human> :-P Never mind. :-D
<balloons> fully_human, Letozaf_ is our friendly neighborhood Carla :-) always ready to jump in
<balloons> thomi is an autopilot dev, and he does hang around in here
<balloons> but's he's away at the moment
<Letozaf_> balloons, autopilot vis works on my Quantal notebook
<fully_human> Ah, thanks.
<balloons> we also sometimes bug alesage ... just to get his box to ping
<balloons> alesage
<balloons> alesage, <3
<alesage> my ears are tingling!!!!!!
<fully_human> It's addictive...this bug-fixing thing. :-)  I'd better hide my laptop under my bed so my parent's can't see the launchpad page up. :-)
<phillw> lol
<balloons> so, fully_human what where you thinking about writing up?
<fully_human> Writing up?
<balloons> btw, alesage did you get anywhere on eye of gnome?
<alesage> not yet balloons, but I've fixed a bug that was blocking elopio https://code.launchpad.net/~allanlesage/autopilot/fix-path_info-param-lp1119541/+merge/147416
<balloons> fully_human, sorry mate.. I meant to say, what were you thinking about trying to write an autopilot test for? Or where you just checking it out?
<fully_human> I was running through the tutorial at orangenotebook (I think that's the site).  I ran into a few problems, though and decided to fix them.
<balloons> alesage, nice.. gtk introspection <3
<Letozaf_> fully_human, you're also an Aussy ?
<fully_human> Nah.  Why would you say that? :-)
<alesage> balloons, so full of hearts today--Valentine's day can't be far off :)
<Letozaf_> fully_human, because balloons wrote "mate" usually Aussies say mate
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol.. yes, I randomly adopt all sorts of phrases.. it's part of working with so many folks across the world
<fully_human> Nope, I'm a full-blooded American.
<Letozaf_> fully_human, :D
<fully_human> If it would make you feel comfortable, though, I could say "mate" every once in a while.
<fully_human> :-)
<fully_human> And "cheers" whenever I leave.
<Letozaf_> lol
<balloons> aww, righto..
<Letozaf_> balloons, what does aww, righto mean ?
<balloons> fully_human, anyways, so I'm actually the author of those tutorials, so I just wanted make sure everything was going well.. and if not, then :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, I was trying to be silly.. however, I believe 'right-oh' or righto simply means, yes, I understand, I agree.. something along those lines
<balloons> phillw is the native british english speaker here.. he should tell us
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-P google didn't help me this time :D
<fully_human> Yes, everything was going pretty well...I was able to run the "helloworld" and "firefox" examples.  I got to the vis example, saw there was a bug and though "dang, a bug!" Then I realized, "I know python! I can fix this!"  But, yes, I like the tutorials.
<balloons> ohh boy.. this isn't good..
<balloons> my disk just went to read-only again and I can't hear it failing in the pc.. on a new drive... HMMMMM
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
 * balloons wonders if I have another cable or ? I'm confused
<phillw> balloons: you got a new disk?
 * balloons switches boxes
<balloons> yes, the disk in there is new
<balloons> the old one failed, wouldn't run the full diagnostic
<phillw> hmm, not good :/
<balloons> and the log had a bunch of read failures
<balloons> so, I was going to debug it a bit more and confirm it's death this weekend
<phillw> is SMART okay with new drive?
<balloons> meanwhile I put the new disk in
<balloons> it was.. I can't tell now..
<balloons> I think i'm going to play the switch cables game and see what happens
<balloons> gotta start looking at this more closely
<balloons> also switching ports on the mobo
<balloons> i'll assume for now the disk is actually good
<balloons> it's just like testing.. except it's real
<balloons> fun game!
<phillw> yeah, run fsck over it and see if it reports any errors. It could actually be the hard-disk controller that is 'poorly'.
<phillw> a poorly disk, is a great concern... I had one reporting errors and it was nail biting waiting for the replacement to arrive.
<balloons> brb, going to swap things around and turn it back on
<phillw> okies.
<phillw> good luck & happy hunting!
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1626746/
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm trying to click on shotwell button
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I get an error saying Object 'None' does not have any recognised position attributes
<Letozaf_> balloons, what is it ? I mean does this mean that I cannot click on that button or that I have done something wrong ?
<phillw> balloons are you going to be about for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3 ?
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-09
<fully_human> I'm trying to fix a few bugs in Autopilot. I see that the developers are using Python's Logger class, but whenever I use it (e.g. logger.debug()) I don't get any output. Any ideas why this is?
<phillw> fully_human: I see the request, but am not up to speed on that area yet. sorry.
<fully_human> phillw: No prob.
<fully_human> #python might have an answer, so I'll try there in a bit.
<phillw> fully_human: I've pinged the -release team to see if there is some one about. Things do slow down at weekends as a lot of us spend the week in various TZ's and do get tired come weekend.
<fully_human> Ah, thanks.  It's not urgent...I just have that bug-fix itch.
<phillw> fully_human: would you like me to give you a list of other bugs to help out on? :D
<fully_human> Sorry, I'm working on something else more urgent, now. :-(  If not, then I'd say yes.
<phillw> fully_human: I was kind of joking, but I will remember the 'offer' :)
<fully_human> Ah.
<fully_human> :-)
<smartboyhw> stgraber, ping
<smartboyhw> balloons also
<smartboyhw> In the Precise ISOs the testcases is still the old legacy testcases in testcases.qa.ubuntu.com, not those which are included in the ISO tracker in Raring...
<stgraber> that's because testcases are per series, nobody redesigned the ones for precise and those from raring don't necessarily apply to precise
<smartboyhw> stgraber, oh ok. Let me talk to balloons soon then
<smartboyhw> phillw, if you are here: PING
<vibhav> o/
<smartboyhw> o/
 * vibhav finalizes libxcb test
<vibhav> \o/
<vibhav> Completed two tests
<smartboyhw> phillw, PING
<smartboyhw> balloons, PING
<smartboyhw> pleia2, PING
<pleia2> smartboyhw: I mentioned in the other channel too - 13th is fine with the classroom team, but I need you to confirm that it's ok with phillw or whoever in 24 hours, or else we can't get it advertiesd in UWN
<smartboyhw> pleia2, OK
<smartboyhw> phillw, PLEASE wake up:P
<phillw> smartboyhw: hiyas!
<smartboyhw> phillw, hiyas. I want to move my session to the 13th (same time), so that people could help test 12.04.2 and Alpha 2 images. The Classroom guys need your approval on that
<smartboyhw> phillw, can you tell pleia2?
<phillw> smartboyhw: I'm okay with it.
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: confirming it, then?
<phillw> JoseeAntonioR: yes :)
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw: ok, I'll change
<phillw> smartboyhw: can you edit the wiki page
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ^
<phillw> smartboyhw: also, email Nicholas to let him know of the change.
<JoseeAntonioR> phillw, smartboyhw: ok, changed to the 13th, same time
<smartboyhw> phillw, OK
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: no need to highlight Lyz
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I need to so that she can promote it in UWN
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I'm part of the news team too :)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, LOL I forgotten:P
 * pleia2 writes the announcement for smartboyhw's session real quick
<phillw> prepares to apt-get remove virtualbox :( GRRRRRR
<SergioMeneses> phillw, why?
<SergioMeneses> btw: hi all
<phillw> SergioMeneses: the stupid thing cannot 'see' virtual drives! Not good for a virtual machine application :P
<phillw> 700 GB of my hard drives are set up as a virtual pool that I just pull 10GB sections off for VM's... :: DEEP SIGH ::
<SergioMeneses> 700GB!!!!
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<phillw> I have 2 X 500 GB disks in my laptop. One is ubuntu root install, the other is centos root install. the virtual pool is shared between them and allows me full access whichever disk system I boot into
<phillw> hi jodh just to let you know, your cloak is not being applied before you join the channel.
<phillw> hi folks, anyone here for the introduction to zsync? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities/Classroom#Section_3 if so, please /j #ubuntu-quality-chat
<phillw> hi, any questions?
<phillw> btw, Hi Noskcaj. you are up early!
<pleia2> woohoo zsync!
<Noskcaj> phillw, no, same time
<Noskcaj> 6am
<phillw> As there are no questions, I'll close that session down. Next up will be an introduction to Virtual Box at 2000 UTC.
<pleia2> sorry, got the channels mixed up :(
<pleia2> (opposite of classroom, I forgot)
<pleia2> I'll just link to the meetbot logs
<pleia2> (since the chat channel doesn't have a proper irclogs.ubuntu.com bot
<phillw> pleia2: it's just a temp room, using a temp bot :)
<pleia2> yeah
<phillw> The logs are permanent :)
<pleia2> great
<pleia2> we've had trouble in the past with people redoing their blogs/sites and the logs disappearing after a year or so
<BoySScout> every thing you say can be used against you :)
<BoySScout> how about that for a TOS?
<phillw> if phillw.net were to vanish, there'd be a lot of really unhappy people, that server hosts quite a few virtual manchines for other F/OSS teams :)
<pleia2> :)
<BoySScout> pleia2, don't ban me before you can gather more evidence on me.
<pleia2> BoySScout: please stop harassing me
<BoySScout> you was the one that banned me
<pleia2> BoySScout: if you have a problem with a ban, please bring it up in #ubuntu-irc instead of disrupting other channels with your problems
<BoySScout> ive been there and they told me it was up to the op...
<phillw> BoySScout: what ever the reasoning, can I suggest that you appeal it and not disrupt this channel. A little word.... doing so will look bad on any appeal you launch :)
 * BoySScout is on recesses
<phillw> Hi folks, the full session for Virtual Box is going to have to postponed, but for any of you who use it please feel free to /j #ubuntu-quality-chat and I'll run through a few things with you.
<pleia2> phillw: should I skip linking the logs for vbox session in the classroom blog post since you'll be rescheduling it?
<phillw> pleia2: yes please.
<pleia2> ok :)
<phillw> I'm going to ask that SRU team put in the latest version of VBox into the repos.
<Noskcaj> phillw, remember the testdrive-Vbox bug
<phillw> Noskcaj: We seem to be caught between functionality of the virtualisation. Is there a problem with the 4.2 version of VBox>
<phillw> s/>/?
<Noskcaj> yep, unit193 made a patch though
<Noskcaj> it's not been release yet
<Noskcaj> *released
<phillw> What part of testdrive does not work with VBox 4.2?
<Noskcaj> the everything part
<Noskcaj> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/testdrive/+bug/1098080
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1098080 in testdrive (Ubuntu) "Testdrive gets stuck on "configuring Virtual Machine" if Virtualbox 4.2 is installed" [Undecided,In progress]
<phillw> Noskcaj: that's really annoying, why have the testdrive made that simple fix?
<phillw> *not made*
<Noskcaj> because YOLO, and someone said SRU was why. but testdrive needs a new version ASAP
<phillw> Noskcaj: as it will be a while before I get 4.2 onto the repos, other people should have 4.1.x on their systems as it is the one from the repo.
<Noskcaj> i know, i just hope for my session no-one has 4.2
<phillw> Noskcaj: I'll catch up with the sru team on monday. I got the patch in for virt-manager okay. As 13.04 is up coming, they may decide to just have it all in 13.04 instead of multiple SRU's when they're already busy.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> we do have one fully working virtualisation system :)
<phillw> I think that patch got in because the people on sru team also use it :)
<phillw> Hi guys, if you are attending for the introduction to KVM virt-manager, the session is about to start in #ubuntu-quality-chat.
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, phillw where can I find the logs of this sessions?
<pleia2> SergioMeneses: they're being hosted on phillw's server via meetbot after each session
<pleia2> http://phillw.net/meetbot/ubuntu-quality-chat/2013/
<SergioMeneses> pleia2, thanks! :)
<pleia2> sure :)
<phillw> as there are no further questions, I'll close that session down. you can always ping me on here if you ever have questions.
<Noskcaj> phillw, any idea why @ubuntu-classroom isn't tweeting about our session?
<phillw> Noskcaj: nope, as we clash with existing classrooms, I guess it was not built into the system.
<Noskcaj> :(
<phillw> Noskcaj: what matters is that the classroom is held and the logs are available.
<Noskcaj> true
<phillw> I did one on LAMP many moons ago, and the hits on my own site never mind the classroom site do show that people do refer back to them :)
<Noskcaj> ok, i'm trying to have a few people in anyway
<phillw> Noskcaj: look at the count for LAMP stuff on my little, hidden away, forum:) http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=5
<Noskcaj> wow
<phillw> Noskcaj: when you #startmeeting, don't forget to #topic :)
<Noskcaj> do i have to type that stuff?
<phillw> it would be #topic Introduction to testdrive
<phillw> for you?
<Noskcaj> yep
<phillw> Noskcaj: do I have to raise a bug to have the other ubuntu flavours added, e.g. lubuntu, ubuntu-studio, edubuntu, mythbuntu etc. etc.
<Noskcaj> ?
<Noskcaj> there is one for Lubuntu, it's invalid i think
<phillw> i'll let you get on with the session
<Noskcaj> world record for fastest session, too much copy/paste from a script for me
<phillw> Noskcaj: nah, I've done faster :P
<phillw> the important thing is to have it logged.
<Noskcaj> true
<Noskcaj> and you've seen the answer to your default iso issue?
<zyga> hey, does anyone around know something about ubuntu-friendly
<phillw> zyga: I do.
<zyga> specifically if there's been any progress in the last few weeks?
<zyga> in the reboot of the concept and such
<phillw> zyga: yeah there has been. There was a meeting held last week :)
<zyga> phillw: yeah, I could not attend that one (past midnight my time)
<zyga> phillw: do you know where I can find more about what was decided?
<phillw> as it was for me! (I'm UTC)
<zyga> ah :)
<phillw> zyga: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFriendly/Meetings/20130206
<zyga> thanks, let me read that
<phillw> There has been more chat on the mailing list after that.
<phillw> Noskcaj: the command is #endmeeting
<Noskcaj> ok, ty
<zyga> phillw: interesting, I'm mostly involved in the development and improvements to checkbox
<zyga> phillw: and I was curious if there was any desire to have a checkbox derivative that would submit some data (or just produce it, ready to be submitted) based on the user's machine
<phillw> Noskcaj: ping
<pleia2> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2013/02/09/your-first-iso-test/
<pleia2> included logs from today
<phillw> pleia2: thanks, I'm bouncing some ideas around with -release as to the problems with VBox and testdrive. I'm going to suspend the VBox tutorial probably until 13.04 comes out.
<pleia2> phillw: ok, thanks :)
<phillw> pleia2: I'm not entirely sure of using the scant resources we have to try and keep 3 different versions of virtual testing all fully updated. I'm going to open a discussion.
<phillw> Noskcaj: The patch for testdrive that unit193 put forward should be driven forward by the maintainers it will get a favourable response from the SRU people.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-02-10
<phillw> pleia2: have you got the links from the meetingbot in #ubuntu-quality-chat ?
<pleia2> phillw: yes, those are the ones I used in the post
<phillw> hi Noskcaj :)
<Noskcaj> hello phillw
<philwyett> Hi. Tested the 12.04.2 ISO (alternate) today. The LTS quantal kernel is being installed, but ot the xorg, mesa etc. packages as part of the stack. Is this known? A work in progres?
<philwyett> s/ot/not
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-03
<davmor2_> Morning all
<slickymaster> morning davmor2
<balloons> ping elopio. what was the mp you sent my way on friday? I didn't have enough time then to do a full review and now I'm no longer on my main box :-)
<balloons> afternoon Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_: how's reminders app tests going?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well without autopilot launch it's hard to understand why the tests are not working, the code looks ok but the tests fail
<Letozaf_> balloons, with StateNotFoundError
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I'm a bit stuck
<balloons> Letozaf_: can you paste the full error? And even with updating autopilot launch still isn't working?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have just run a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade to see if there was some change, but I have the same problems
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me paste the error
<balloons> we can ping the autopilot guys to ask
<veebers> balloons: hello :-)
<balloons> veebers: :-) Good morning to you
<balloons> so, autopilot launch for qt/qml things are working for Letozaf_ or myself.. well at least my main box. I'm on the laptop atm
<balloons> *are not working
<balloons> Letozaf_: can you paste the error for veebers as well?
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6869097/   this is the autopilot tests failing
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you also need the autopilot launch error ?
<veebers> balloons: interesting. I suspect it hasn't worked on the device for a while, I"m thinking the lack of a desktopfile_hint or something similar to be an issue.
<balloons> Letozaf_: yes, explain what's up to veebers as well with autopilot launch
<veebers> Letozaf_: yes please
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers if I launch    autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers I am in the tests/autopilot directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers I get: Error: cannot find application '../../src/app/qml/reminders.qml'
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers this also with other apps not only with reminders app
<veebers> Letozaf_: right, I'm thinking that the autopilot launch code might need updating for the device
<Letozaf_> veebers, this is happening on my desktop
<veebers> Letozaf_: can you file a bug with the details, commands you're running and the error please
<Letozaf_> veebers, ok
<Letozaf_> veebers, do I have to report a bug only for autopilot launch or also for the autopilot run problem ?
<veebers> Letozaf_: the autopilot run problem being the StateNotFoundError errors?
<veebers> Just the autopilot launch please, the other sounds like an issue with the app or test (at this stage, until proven otherwise :-) )
<Letozaf_> veebers, yes, these tests used to work and it's quite weired they fail now
<Letozaf_> veebers, ok fine so I will report only the autopilot launch problem
<veebers> Letozaf_: that is odd. When did they start failing?
<Letozaf_> veebers, I found out on friday but it was a bit that I wasn't using autopilot waiting for balloons to find a solution to the Evernote autentication issue
<Letozaf_> veebers, so it could have been before friday
<balloons> sorry, I'm moving through rooms :-)
 * balloons reads backscroll
<balloons> so Letozaf_ with the statenotfound errors, did you rebase to trunk?
<balloons> for instance, if you run your original branch (that requires authentication) does it run properly?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I merged trunk into mine so now it should have all the changes and my tests in
<balloons> right.. I would recommend trying your old branch. I *think* something in trunk broke the tests
<balloons> trying the old branch would confirm it
<Letozaf_> balloons, and if I launch autopilot with everything in, also the cmake stuff is in it fails
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try...
<veebers> Letozaf_: there was a release a couple of weeks ago, I doubt that may have introduced anything
<Letozaf_> veebers, ok, so I will have to find out what the problem is then, thanks
<veebers> balloons: fyi, the libautopilot-qt fix we spoke about a week or so back, had to be reverted as it introduced issues . I'll try get an ETA on that for you
<veebers> Letozaf_: let us know how you get along, it still possible could be an autopilot issues. If anything there could be improvements on how it reports the error to make it easy to debug
<balloons> veebers: ahh.. the fix for andrews issue broke thing eh? I saw the release and revert. And just like Carla, AP launch hasn't worked since.. it's odd
<Letozaf_> balloons, my tests run fine before merging trunk into mine
<Letozaf_> balloons, no failures
<Letozaf_> 21:33:17.925 INFO testresult:43 - OK: reminders_app.tests.test_reminders.TestMainWindow.test_logon_to_Evernote(with mouse)
<Letozaf_> Ran 2 tests in 10.889s
<Letozaf_> OK
<balloons> ok, so that more or less rules out AP for the statenotfound piece. I believe the issue is the qml changed
<balloons> have a look at the qml changes you made and see if something is up
<balloons> you can look at the diff between your old branch and what you have now as well
<balloons> hopefully veebers can figure out the autopilot launch issue
<veebers> balloons, Letozaf_: when was the last time autopilot launch worked for you guys?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I seem to remember just merging trunk into mine and not changing my tests, but I will double check
<balloons> Letozaf_: yes it didn't change the tests during the merge, but instead it changed the underlying qml
<Letozaf_> veebers, I think it must have been since friday as I can recall
<balloons> so look at the objects in the qml, and the objectnames.. Yes, autopilot launch would likely help here :-(
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let  me see if I can find out what the problem is
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me first report that bug on autopilot launch
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers bug 1275913   do not have much to write in it though
<ubot5> bug 1275913 in Autopilot "autopilot launch for qt/qml things is failing to start the apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275913
<elopio> balloons: it's this: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-clock-app/refactor_timer_tests/+merge/204335
<veebers> Letozaf_, balloons: I suspect the launch issue is something to do with a lack of a desktop_file_hint, you should be able to manually launch your app with testability like so:
<veebers> /usr/bin/qmlscene -testability --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/<desktop file> <path to qml file>
<balloons> elopio: ty
<balloons> veebers: ohh, that's a good point.. give it a whirl Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> veebers, balloons it works !!! yay
 * balloons facepalms
 * Letozaf_ facepalms too
<Letozaf_> balloons, now with autopilot vis I could verify that the objectNames I put are there but I get statenotfound error... I will look into the qml as you said
<balloons> Letozaf_: great.. good luck!
<veebers> Letozaf_: oh wait, aer you using autopilot launch on desktop or device?
<Letozaf_> veebers, on desktop
<veebers> Letozaf_: oh, sorry I didn't realise, yeah there seems to be an issue there. I had assumed that it was on device. I'll look  into that today
<Letozaf_> veebers, ok thanks I feel a bit relieved now :P
<veebers> Letozaf_: heh, and I can't even blame it on being Monday morning :-)
<Letozaf_> veebers, lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way, now that reminder app is on the device with the other apps, is the way of launching autopilot tests changed, or do I still have to use the run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh script ? I mean can I use click packages or not ?
<veebers> Letozaf_, balloons: The suggested method (for click tests) as far as I'm aware is, on the host computer run: `phablet-click-test-setup` then `phablet-test-run -v <test suite name>`
<veebers> Letozaf_: but if you're running tests that you're actively developing it  may be different
<veebers> as I've never heard of run_on_ubuntu_touch.sh :-)
<Letozaf_> veebers, yes I think reminders-app is still been actively developed and not sure they have implemented the click tests yet
<Letozaf_> veebers, I was asking balloons if he knew this
<veebers> Letozaf_: oops sorry
<Letozaf_> veebers, no, thanks for the info and for your help
<veebers> Letozaf_: nw
<balloons> Letozaf_: I haven't landed cmake support for reminders app atm
<balloons> so yea, use the script for the device
<balloons> I promise this will be nicer soon :-)
<balloons> veebers: so I might need to add some things to: http://unity.ubuntu.com/autopilot/tutorial/good_tests.html
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problems it's just that maybe I was doing it the "old" way and you had made some changes,never know
<balloons> if you can have a look and add any other tips.. or potential pitfalls to that documentation that are not there, it would be helpful
<balloons> Letozaf_: no worries. Hopefully very soon doing it that way will be behind us, and it will be easy
<elopio> balloons: do you know how can I schedule our next QA lightning talk as part of ubuntu on-air?
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: with me
<JoseeAntonioR> and he's on a sprint, so I don't think he'll answer
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: awesome, what information should I give you?
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnAir/Submissions should have it
<elopio> thank you!
<JoseeAntonioR> I have some time now, so if you send it in a while I'll make sure it's in the calendar asap :)
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries!
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: sent.
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: I just checked, looks good
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm scheduling it, I'll be the hangout host that day
<JoseeAntonioR> give me a sec so I can give you more detail on it
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: wow, we'll have a real host, that's nice :)
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: is it 30m or 60m?
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: it's 30 minutes.
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: it should be at ubuntuonair.com/calendar now
<JoseeAntonioR> now, who will be the people going into the hangout? only you three or more QA members?
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: it should be 2 hours later.
<JoseeAntonioR> (public can comment at #ubuntu-on-air)
<JoseeAntonioR> then that's 22:30 UTC
<elopio> probably, I suck at clocks. Sorry about that.
<JoseeAntonioR> no worries :)
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: now, who will be joining the video call itself?
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: I'll give you the emails of the canonical team in private. Half of them will probably be sleeping at that time, so it's likely we'll have some free seats for the community.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, community is at #ubuntu-on-air on this network
<JoseeAntonioR> or well, people in general
<JoseeAntonioR> if any of them want to join to speak during the session, like, something  that will be recorded on video, they can join for sure
<JoseeAntonioR> we basically just want people who will be doing actual speaking on the video
<elopio> JoseeAntonioR: well, probably not everybody from the list I gave you will talk, because there's no time.
<elopio> but we do this as part of our working from home adequation, we try to see each other faces as much as we can :)
<JoseeAntonioR> elopio: erm, well, see PM
<elopio> so if it's ok to have them on the call, that would be great. They will behave, I promise.
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-04
<pitti> Good morning
<balloons> morning everyone
<balloons> jibel, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try3/+merge/199353 had much more success
<jibel> balloons, failure is a problem with the infrastructure not with the pacakge, I'll start a rebuild
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ?
<pitti> jibel: may I ask you to pull auto-package-testing bzr on albali again?
<balloons> merci jibel
<pitti> jibel: I pushed a robustification this morning; now http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/AutoPkgTest/job/trusty-adt-setup-testbed/ looks good, except for the failed builds on albali
<pitti> hey balloons, how are you?
<jibel> Bonjour pitti, ça va bien. r278 pulled on albali
<pitti> jibel: merci; rebuilding albali VMs
<jibel> yw
<balloons> pitti: Ich es gut.
<balloons> I'm roping jibel into solving my issues for me :-)
<balloons> speaking of which, jibel thoughts on why this merge is failing? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-clock-app/add-cmake/+merge/204326
<pitti> balloons: ("Mir geht es gut", FTR :) )
<balloons> pitti: :-)
<jibel> balloons, cmake is missing from the build deps
<jibel> balloons, before pushing a package you can build it locally in a clean chroot to verify that no dep is missing
<balloons> jibel: yes you are correct. I don't have a local chroot on this box. Anyways, I just thought that perhaps this is the same error, and indeed it is. One again the build depends was in the package depends in the control file. Ugh
<balloons> <-- noob
<slickymaster> afternoon all
<balloons> afternoon slickymaster
<slickymaster> hey balloons, how's everything?
<balloons> slickymaster: trying to land merge requests :-) How's about yourself?
<slickymaster> knome, like a busy ant.
<slickymaster> working on xub -docs
<elopio> good morning.
<cgoldberg> morning elopio
<cgoldberg> balloons, has Ubuntu Engineering always referred to them as "Merge Requests"?  I noticed the "MR" lingo in the group.  In Online Services, everyone called them "MP"... "Merge Proposal".  I don't wanna be out of date in my terminology :)
<balloons> I call them mp in general.. but I typed it out this time in an attempt to be clear
<balloons> which is funny, becuase I shorten it to MP, but typed it out as MR :-p
<cgoldberg> balloons, that just adds to the confusion for me :)
<balloons> happy to help cgoldberg
<cgoldberg> it's also confusing that most people outside of Ubuntu use GitHub and call them "PR's" (Pull Request)
<elfy> you can of course always count on balloons to confuse :p
<balloons> mmm.. interesting you would say something elfy
<elfy> how's Tuesday working out ?
<elfy> balloons: not that I was intimating in anyway that you confuse me of course :)
<elfy> boss
<balloons> elfy: :-) Tuesday shows signs of promise
<elfy> excellent
<jibel> balloons, finally https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try3/+merge/199353 succeeded
<jibel> balloons, it was a matter of trying hard enough until the bot is tired
<balloons> jibel: awesome!
<balloons> jibel: did you see Christian's response about the docs not actually being installed anywhere?
<balloons> cgoldberg: check this out :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/emulator-docs-try3/+merge/199353
<jibel> balloons, okay, I see. right, building the documentation is not enough to install it.
<jibel> balloons, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#doc-base
<cjwatson> FYI, the set of images on iso.qa.ubuntu.com for 12.04.4 is hopefully final, pending testing
<cjwatson> (in other words I don't know of any respin causes right now)
<cjwatson> so it'd be great if people could test the various flavours
<pitti> rbasak, jibel: woo! adt-run libpng --- ~/adt-virt-qemu [img] -- first success!
<rbasak> \o/
<jibel> pitti, woohoo
<pitti> rbasak: I just G+ed my main difficulty with the current approach; maybe you have an idea
 * elopio is having lunch.
 * elfy thinks he's wandered into #twitter on freenode :p
<balloons> hello Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello
<balloons> Letozaf_: any luck with reminders :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, unfortunatly no
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm trying to see if I find something "wrong" in the qml
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was hoping veebers found something intersting :P
<balloons> ugh
<balloons> well, let's have a look together I suppose
<balloons> where is your code again?
<Letozaf_> balloons, lp:~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<veebers> Letozaf_: Hi :-) I'm confident I've found the issue with 'autopilot launch', should be proposing the fix later today.
<Letozaf_> veebers, oh great thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the main directory the manifest.json file is missing
<balloons> Letozaf_: missing?
<balloons> Letozaf_: ohh, it's migrated to cmake now hasn't it?
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> Letozaf_: from the root folder, click-buddy --dir .
<Letozaf_> balloons, /usr/bin/click-buddy: 112: /usr/bin/click-buddy: cmake: not found
<Letozaf_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<Letozaf_> Usage: click build [options] DIRECTORY
<Letozaf_> click: error: directory "/tmp/tmp.sUFKdnzAnJ" does not contain manifest file "manifest.json"
<Letozaf_> cp: cannot stat '*.click': No such file or directory
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm installing cmake :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, with cmake installed : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875242/
<Letozaf_> balloons, this has everything: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6875246/
<balloons> hmm.. odd
<balloons> Letozaf_: it appears that cmake doesn't work properly, or the merge messed it up
<balloons> we should pull trunk and try
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, should I pull trunk and just launch cmake or also put my tests back in ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have to go now, I got no news same errors also on trunk, I will be back tomorrow
<balloons> veebers: thoughts on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1276364
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276364 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "Autopilot vis should allow dump" [Undecided,New]
<veebers> balloons: as in dump the tree to file or similar?
 * veebers actually opens the bug
<balloons> veebers: yes, dump to file
<balloons> long day, I figured I might have written it poorly :-)
<balloons> leave some comment if you would on how easy / hard :-)
<knome> balloons, bug 1275878
<ubot5> bug 1275878 in Ubuntu QA Website "Clicked on QA login ID >>> "Oops! The resource you tried to access doesn't exist."" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275878
<veebers> balloons: yeah that makes sense :-) We intend to do a bunch of work regarding the vis aspect of autopilot, we'll fold it into that I think
<balloons> ty veebers
<balloons> cheers mate
<balloons> knome, must eat, leave me a pm :-)
<knome> balloons, boo
<knome> :P
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-05
<cjwatson> Almost nobody testing 12.04.4?
<cjwatson> I see one Ubuntu desktop i386 test registered, that's all
<cjwatson> the CI tests are happy, but still, it'd be nice for the flavours to get tested
<elfy> cjwatson: I'll call for our lot (xubuntu) - got caught out by this - might get a result or two - and I'll do so later today hopefully
<cjwatson> thanks, much appreciated.  it's been sneaking up on me a bit as well ...
<cjwatson> should've sent earlier advance notice :-/
<elfy> such is life :)
<elfy> cjwatson: just dbl chk - these http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/311/builds
<elfy> nvm - sent it now - off to work
<cjwatson> elfy: that's right
<elfy> oh good :p
<elfy> too much thinking too early in the morning ...
<cjwatson> I've been up since 4am, after giving up on sleep :-(
<elfy> the wind woke me about then ... bit loud down here on the south coast of england
<cjwatson> yeah, it was stormy last night
<elfy> yep
<cjwatson> (Cambridge, but not far off)
<elfy> could be worse - could be in Cornwall
<cjwatson> *shudder*
<elfy> anyway - away I go - cya
<cjwatson> I like my house unflooded
<cjwatson> tara
<elfy> yea - not nice down there at all
<davmor2> Morning all
<jibel> balloons, I filed bug #1276672
<ubot5> bug 1276672 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "print_tree() fails with StateNotFoundError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276672
<senan> Good Evening All
<senan> DanChapman, Hi
<balloons> evening senan
<senan> DanChapman, Need some help
<DanChapman> senan, hey o/ whats up?
<senan> DanChapman, Going good.. I was just drafting a mail for you :)
<senan> DanChapman, can you please check my comment ?
<DanChapman> senan reading it now :-)
<cjwatson> hopefully done with the Xubuntu respins now ...
<elfy> :)
<elfy> cjwatson: that said I'm getting a 404 for http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/precise/daily/20140205.2/precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<cjwatson> elfy: mirror catching up
<cjwatson> takes a while sometimes
<cjwatson> I'll worry about it if it's not sorted in 10min or so
<elfy> ok - just thought I'd say for Justin Case
<elfy> ok - well I'm waiting for the alt to do some of them - I'll check again in a while
<elfy> cjwatson: all good now
<cjwatson> yep, was about to say :)
<elfy> :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_: buonasera!
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, sorry but I have no idea of what is wrong on reminders app :(
<balloons> Letozaf_: that's ok.. I know it's kind of in limbo at the moment
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok!
<balloons> Letozaf_: I think music app has a test that could be looked at; https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1272996
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1272996 in Ubuntu Music App "test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab fails on build 147 and 148" [High,Fix committed]
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine I will look at it
<balloons> I've not had a look recently, but I assume it's nicer than looking at reminders :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_: let me know if you get into any trouble with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<Letozaf_> balloons, argh! I have image 164 on my device :( I read it has a  broken library package so music app is not working :(
<balloons> heh
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I have a question, if system settings does not work how am I going to upgrade when they release the fix and/or new imgage ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will have to flash the new image ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, say I want to go back to image 163 can this be done ?
<balloons> Letozaf_: going backwards can only be done by a full flash
<balloons> Letozaf_: are you running proposed images?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes
<balloons> they have been a bit bumpy lately :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh well doesn't matter I use this device mostly for testing and trying out Ubuntu touch
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I can flash it whenever I need to
<balloons> gotcha.. well, full flash works fine. I've actually been running the latest stable trusty for a bit, it works out fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, but for running autopilot tests, isn't proposed better ? (when it works obviously :P)
<balloons> Letozaf_: since things are stable now, proposed mostly has pending changes that break things :-)
<balloons> I would flash back to stable.. it's only a day behind the bleeding edge usually anyway
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, I will
<balloons> Letozaf_: dual boot is also quite fun, but requires you to full flash each time
<Letozaf_> balloons, to be honest I once wanted to try dual boot, but then decided that I prefer to have a device with only Ubuntu Touch on it
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P the test didn't fail on my device ... I will try running it more times
<Letozaf_> balloons, wait...
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's why it's skipped :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, hah! ok let's un-skip it
<balloons> Letozaf_: :-) Yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it fails.. ok I will try to fix it, but  tomorrow :P it's getting late for me
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-06
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<elfy> morning davmor2
<tom_af> hi should i report a failing package mirror for Amazon EC2 here?
<balloons> tom_af: #ubuntu-server is also a good spot
<balloons> err.. hmm
<elfy> definitely probably somewhere else as well then
<tom_af> I'm getting:
<tom_af> Failed to fetch http://ap-southeast-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/varnish/libvarnishapi1_3.0.4-1_amd64.deb  403  Forbidden
<tom_af> also on varnish
<tom_af> changing to ftp doesn't help
<knome> tom_af, i would try http://archive...
<tom_af> i.e. without the subdomains?
<knome> tom_af, yep, that should try to get from the main mirror
<knome> tom_af, if the problem persists there as well, it's not a server-related issue
<knome> tom_af, if not, then you should be in touch with the server admins
<tom_af> for whatever reason when I change it to a non-ec2-specific server it just can't find the package
<tom_af> so who should i mention this to?
<tom_af> ok. no problem. I needed to apt-get update
<knome> yep
<knome> was thinking that, there's a newer version in the archive
<knome> so looks like it's specific for the ec2 server
<tom_af> yeah
<knome> maybe just not propagated the changes
<knome> i'd wait some hours
<knome> and try again
<tom_af> ok thanks for your help
<balloons> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/varnish/libvarnishapi1_3.0.4-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb is current
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<senan> Good Evening All
<senan> DanChapman, Hello
<alex-abreu> jibel, can you paste me just the error w/ the "requires...: false" missing
<jibel> alex-abreu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885528/
<senan> DanChapman, In path bar, the selected directory is not displayed..
<alex-abreu> jibel, yeah the package unity-webapps-qml should be released ...
<jibel> alex-abreu, Good, thanks!
<jibel> alex-abreu, I'll review the autopkgtest again once the test passes then it can be released too
<alex-abreu> jibel, ok thx
<AlbertoSN> Hello!
<AlbertoSN> I wanted to talk about the Ubuntu Bug Week.
<AlbertoSN> Are you reading this?
<elfy> who?
<elfy> people will :)
<balloons> AlbertoSN: allo
<AlbertoSN> Specially Balloons, because he has been the one suggesting me to pospone the Bug Week
<AlbertoSN> Ou
<AlbertoSN> Hallo
<AlbertoSN> ; )
<AlbertoSN> Well, this is what I wanted to say:
<AlbertoSN> Next week I'll be out on Friday afternoon and on Saturday the hole day, so if the event is postoned I wont be able to manage it half the time.
<balloons> ahh, that's no good
<balloons> AlbertoSN: I think it would be good to properly announce and set it up
<balloons> we'd get much more press, etc
<balloons> we could delay an additional week
<balloons> it would still be before beta
<DanChapman> senan hey if you select the pathbar then select all the labels 'home' will be at index 1, it's hidden by default but it is there :-) if you click the little arrow on the left of the pathbar it will appear.
<senan> DanCHapman, but the label is always showing as home
<AlbertoSN> I'm unsure. I think we can get much more press if we wait one week; on the other hand, it appears to me the further the event is from beta the best. This is because setting bug importances appears to the most important task on the week, and every bug discovered as important in this list will need extra time to be fixed.
<senan> DanChapman,GtkLabel is showing home even if I select some othe directory
<AlbertoSN> Balloons, what do you think it will be a proper announce?
<balloons> AlbertoSN: no worries. how do you plan to track it?
<balloons> AlbertoSN: I want to make sure everything is setup is all.. I'm new to the idea of a bugweek, so it might be second nature to you
<balloons> but, others on the team are like me, and it would be good to have a good first impression
<DanChapman> senan only if your in the home directory. So to be sure we are currently in home and not one of its sub dirs (Docs, DOwnloads etc), there should only be three labels in the path bar. The HDD stock icon at index 0, 'home' at index1 and current username at index 2, we cant use the username label as that is environment specific. So if there is more labels say at index 3/4/5 etc we are not in the root home directory but probably a sub dir
<AlbertoSN> I have a draft in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Ubuntu%20Bug%20Week". It just needs a list of participants and some graphs like these in "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/One%20Hundred%20Papercuts/".
<AlbertoSN> Which I will do now.
<AlbertoSN> Any other idea?
<AlbertoSN> Ah, yes...
<AlbertoSN> How I will track user contribution
<AlbertoSN> Users will put in a list in which bugs they have worked on
<AlbertoSN> And after the bug week, we will check for errors
 * DanChapman waves to balloons 
<AlbertoSN> Any error will count, for example, as having managed -5 bugs
<balloons> hey DanChapman :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, how's the sprint been going?
<balloons> AlbertoSN: i think this should be written up and communicated. I believe there are tools to check bug counts by user.. Bug hug days used to be run this way
<balloons> DanChapman: quite well. I haven't spent time with my team in a long time, maybe a year
<AlbertoSN> Okay: I'm writing it up for review, asking for tools, and posponing it to next week. Okay?
<AlbertoSN> Or perhaps I can postpone it one day, and having it two days.
<AlbertoSN> So tomorrow is for review.
<balloons> AlbertoSN: :-) I know you really want to get this out there.
<AlbertoSN> What I want is Ubuntu Quality  : D
<AlbertoSN> Jajaja
<AlbertoSN> Or Quality in Ubuntu
<balloons> AlbertoSN: I agree. I want to make sure there is a good turnout
<balloons> hence my feedback for you
<jibel> roadmr, Hey, someone added a header "XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest" to checkbox in trusty-proposed but there is no dep8 test (no debian/tests at all) which means that this package will stay in -proposed forever
<balloons> AlbertoSN: I'm sure you can run more than one over the cycle :-)
<roadmr> jibel: yes! I saw that :( it's on my list of stuff to fix today
<roadmr> jibel: to confirm, is it valid to just remove that if I have no valid dep8 tests?
<balloons> jibel: roadmr, a subtle hint for someone perhaps to add it?
<roadmr> balloons, jibel : we do have some autopkgtests but I need to ensure they're relevant to the binaries being built by that package
<jibel> roadmr, yes, tell me or pitti once you removed the header so we'll remove the test from jenkins
<AlbertoSN> Okay, so I'm going to work. And thank you ; )
<roadmr> jibel: ok, I'll do that. Alternatively, if I add some dep8 tests, what would I need to do? just upload a new package (0.17.4ubuntu2) or does it need manual intervention?
<balloons> AlbertoSN: sounds fine. Don't let me change your plans
<jibel> roadmr, better solution :) no manual intervention, just upload a new version
<balloons> AlbertoSN: I will add it to the calendar for you when you send the date
<senan> DanChapman,Now I got it
<roadmr> jibel: OK, let me try that, if I get stuck I'll send a plea for help :D
<roadmr> jibel: thanks for letting me know, I was wondering how that had happened
<AlbertoSN> The date: Saturday and Sunday!
<AlbertoSN> (time zone sensitive)
<pitti> roadmr, jibel: hm, I already removed it once, why does it keep coming back? :-)
<roadmr> pitti, jibel : hey, I'll just upload without the autopkgtest and add that later, once I'm sure it's working. I've never used that before and I fear I'll break something else in the process :(
<pitti> thanks
<senan> DanChapman, How do I assert the path label ?
<roadmr> pitti: hey, I just uploaded checkbox_0.17.4ubuntu2 fixing the autopkgtest stuff (just removed XS-Testsuite from debian/control). Do you need to change something now, or only after it builds?
<pitti> roadmr: yes, but I can't do it right now yet, but in an hour or tomorrow morning; I'll deal with it
<pitti> roadmr: thanks
<roadmr> pitti: ok, I'm in no rush. Thank you and jibel, and apologies for creating extra work for you folks :(
<pitti> no worries
 * elopio exits. bbl.
<balloons> om26er: do you understand cmake?
<om26er> balloons, no, not really. unless i get myself to a situation where i can only progress by touching cmake only then i play with it
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_: hello
<balloons> how's things?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I think I have fixed bug 1272996
<ubot5> bug 1272996 in Ubuntu Music App "test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab fails on build 147 and 148" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272996
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have tested several times on my device and had no failures, so I proposed a merge.
<balloons> Letozaf_: wonderful!
<balloons> Letozaf_: where is the latest code for reminders from you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~carla-sella/reminders-app/new-reminders-app-tests
<balloons> Letozaf_: elopio has added a textfield emulator to the toolkit, I think you could convert the test to using that as well if desired
<balloons> Letozaf_: ok, so I've got the proper branch, perfect
<Letozaf_> balloons, how does that work ? the textfield emulator..
<elopio> balloons: Letozaf_: it's not yet released.
<Letozaf_> elopio, oh! :D
<balloons> elopio: I wasn't sure.. I was building from trunk :-) Regardless I didn't mean you should change your mp
<balloons> Letozaf_: ^^
<balloons> brb
<elopio> Letozaf_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/tests/test_emulators.py#L918
<elopio> you just call the write method, and it does all the magic.
<Letozaf_> elopio, sound wonderful
<Letozaf_> sounds
<Letozaf_> elopio, can't wait to try it out
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-07
<pitti> Good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<balloons> jibel: so did you solve your bug for https://code.launchpad.net/~jibel/phablet-tools/run_tests_from_custom_location/+merge/205033 ?
<elfy> hi balloons - can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1276720
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1276720 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Testcase fails to note relevance of existing Linux FAMILY for Installation Type default" [Low,Fix committed]
<balloons> hi elfy.. wifi here is REALLY broken, so you might not even get this message. I'll look
<elfy> I did - but there's no rush if it'as that fubar there :)
<elfy> I forgot that you were 'working' on holiday :p
<balloons> :-) ok, trying to understand. you want to select, then state it should have been selected?
<balloons> elfy: ohh, I get it now
<elfy> at present the testcase rabbits on about something that deosn't actually happen
<balloons> it doesn't let you check a different option
<elfy> I'll stop typing then
<elfy> no
<balloons> ok, makes sense :-)
<elfy> boot the image and it's often the case that something else is selected by default
<elfy> so I'm just trying to get rid of what 'might' show 'sometimes' and tell them to do what the testcase is actually about
<elfy> as the manual and autoresize testcases do
<balloons> yes, makes total sense.
<elfy> good - I thought it did too :p
<balloons> can we drop          <dd>The 'Erase disk and install FAMILY' radio button should be checked by default</dd>
<elfy> yep
<balloons> I'm on board. Good catch
<elfy> I'll do that now
<balloons> it's the little things
<elfy> yep
<balloons> I'm glad you are skilled at finding them
<elfy> well I just get people in xubuntu asking me stuff :)
<elfy> I've been trying to keep on top of bugs that get reported with them after they've been used
<elfy> balloons: pushed that dd removal - I am now off to contemplate buying a cake or not again :)
 * DanChapman 's new grouper finally arrived an hour ago, dualboot touch running already. No more emulator frustrations :-D
<balloons> DanChapman: the old nexus 7 or the 2013 nexus 7?
<DanChapman> balloons, 2012 i nearly went for 2013 then noticed it's not supported atm. anyway it was a bargain £60 brand new :-D
<jibel> balloons, I didn't have time to fix it yet
<balloons> jibel: no worries
<elfy> balloons: do you want me to merge and sync the tracker if you've got fubar interwebs
<balloons> elfy: yes, if you are able I would appreciate it in this case
<elfy> balloons: no problem :)
<elfy> balloons: done
<balloons> DanChapman: I was just peering @ ubiquity builds, looking much better, but I still see things like this: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubiquity_ap-ubuntu_devel_daily-test_english_default/84/ARCH=amd64,label=rabisu/testReport/junit/ubiquity_autopilot_tests.tests.test_english_default/EnglishDefaultInstallTestCase/test_default_install/
<DanChapman> balloons, yes that is bug 1267116 it is a PITA :-p
<ubot5> bug 1267116 in autopilot-gtk (Ubuntu) "ubiquity crashed with SIGSEGV in GtkNode::MatchStringProperty()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1267116
<balloons> ahh, I'm already subbed
<balloons> DanChapman: and this is unique to the lab yes?
<balloons> the bug you mentioned was fixed a bit ago, and it's still occuring, so
<DanChapman> balloons, indeed. We've never been able to successfully reproduce it locally :-(
<balloons> yes, just making sure I've got everything straight. So, I'm liable to forget, but this is worth looking at seeing if we can change the test a bit to prevent this from occuring?
<balloons> pitti is the autopilot-gtk guy, but he seemed confused about what the cause was
<pitti> yeah, this bug is a mystery to me, and it's utterly hard to reproduce now
<pitti> we did three attempts of fixing which made it better, but it seems it's not completely fixed yet
<balloons> pitti DanChapman, how do you want to go forward with it then? DanChapman can we modify the tests perhaps to avoid the condition? That could mean we are covering it up or ignoring it; pitti do you think this is a bigger issue that we shouldn't try and workaround, or might it be something funny specific to ubiquity
<DanChapman> balloons the only other option I can think of is to have one mighty long timeout over the point of failure. (Which i don't like the sound of :-S ) SOmething like 15 -20 min time i presume would ensure we get to the end
<balloons> DanChapman: can we be a bite more elegant that that? But yes I was thinking of adding a wait of some sort, so long as we weren't just burying a problem
<pitti> DanChapman: we really don't know much about this, except that it's extremely rare; as soon as we get some smaller-scale reproducer it will be possible to investigate
<DanChapman> balloons, currently while polling on the progressbar (which is point of fail) it use decremental waits starting at 5/7 secs can't remember now and as it gets closer to 100% we speed it up so that we don't miss the 100% before it defaults back to 0
 * pitti waves goodbye for the weekend
<DanChapman> pitti have a good one
<balloons> bye pitti !
<balloons> DanChapman: it sounds like from what Martin was saying since we can
<balloons> t reproduce, we are stuck fixing it. Perhaps we should explore adding the workaround
<DanChapman> balloons, I could try putting a long wait in and let it run over the weekend and review it monday if it changes nothing i will revert it back
<balloons> DanChapman: I don't think it would hurt anything.. how do you feel about it?
<DanChapman> balloons, it's worth a go :-). I'll get that done now before the next builds are ready
<DanChapman> balloons, could you do a quick review of https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/bug_1267116/+merge/205431 for me please and i'll get it merged
<balloons> DanChapman: I won't be able to run, I'm on a dinky laptop :-)
<balloons> but I will do a sanity check review for you
<DanChapman> :-D thanks it's a simple one anyway just increase timeout and stop the progresspage tests running
<balloons> right.. is 15 mins enough?
<balloons> I spoke with jibel and they will timeout after an hour (the jobs that is), so we are safe
<balloons> done and approved
<DanChapman> balloons, cool I reckon 15 mins should be enough, they run quite quick in the lab
<Letozaf_> balloons,  hi
<balloons> Letozaf_: howdy
<Letozaf_> balloons, I saw about those conflicts with trunk in music app
<balloons> Letozaf_: it passed the build, after I had ci look into it
<balloons> My phone is on the fritz, I'm trying to test and approve it
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh fiew!
<Letozaf_> balloons, so everything "is ok"
<balloons> Letozaf_: yes indeed :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Letozaf_: so this is gonna take a bit for running, but I don't forsee any errors
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran the tests about 6 times and got no errors, so I am quite positive :)
<balloons> I'm about to head out but I will approve :-)
<balloons> have a great weekend!
<Letozaf_> balloons, have a great weekend too :)
<balloons> Letozaf_: approved
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks :D
<pleia2> one of the Xubuntu testers just noticed this, pictures missing on this page? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<pleia2> supersededbuilds.png and testcaseexpanded.png
<pleia2> anyone know where those ended up, or if they could be replaced easily?
<knome> pleia2, probably easiest to replace them
<pleia2> see, I was hoping the creator just had them lurking around their harddrive and could just upload :)
<knome> maybe balloons, but he's away for the weekend
<pleia2> yeah
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-08
<knome> pleia2, went and updated the page with new attachments.
<pleia2> knome: thank you :)
<knome> no problem
<knome> ahhh,
<knome> deleted all linkfail pages from wiki.ubuntu.com
<knome> that is, pagenames like "https:/wiki.ubuntu.com/ ..."
<knome> i'm too kind :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-02-09
<balloons> knome: <3
<knome> balloons, :)
<dupingping> hi
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-02
<elopio> ping brendand: we need to do more planning today. Can you stay a couple of hours after today's stand up?
<brendand> elopio, sure
<davmor2> brendand: noooooooooooo it's a trap
<brendand> elopio, btw i'm quite embarrassed about the trunk breakage on friday :(. sorry
<brendand> elopio, in the interest of getting it fixed though, can you take a look at my last comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1416519-config_argument/+merge/248162 ?
<elopio> brendand: allan and myself approved it, so it's teamwork emabarrasement.
<elopio> brendand: I'm doing the changes.
<brendand> elopio, well i should have tested my code properly after refactoring
<elopio> brendand: take a new look, please.
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1416519-config_argument/+merge/248162
<brendand> elopio, the calling of return looks a little odd, but i suppose not harmful
<brendand> elopio, anyway it's approved by me so just need to see that the jenkins tests pass
<elopio> and one more +1
<brendand> elopio, yep
<balloons> elopio, can you set this to WIP or finish it?
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/sudoku-app/autopilot-workaround_dialog/+merge/246255
<brendand> elopio, my plan to address the root issue is to write a function which sets up an askpass command
<elopio> balloons: it is finished. What it is missing is the toolkit release that makes it needed.
<brendand> elopio, then the test code can use sudo by specifying the -A option and setting SUDO_ASKPASS to the path of the file
<brendand> elopio, i could put this code in a helper, just trying to think of a suitable place
<brendand> elopio, would helpers.autopilot be ok?
<elopio> balloons: hum, but Dialog is in trunk. There's something weird there.
<elopio> brendand: so, not running adt with the root restriction. That sounds ok.
<brendand> elopio, no root will only be for the scope of the commands that need it. much cleaner
<elopio> brendand: I'm not sure about puttiing it in the helpers module, which so far has things like custom proxy objects. And I'm not sure what does it have to do with autopilot.
<elopio> brendand: I think I would prefer something like ubuntu_sanity_tests/testbed.py
<brendand> elopio, nothing, but then i also find things there like get_device_name and get_channel_name
<brendand> elopio, so it looks like everything general purpose is ending up there
<elopio> brendand: no, those are things that need to be moved to autopilot as capabilities.
<elopio> brendand: the askpass thing doesn't seem like something that autopilot should have.
<elopio> so far, we have used helpers as a temporary location for things that need to be upstreamed. Which doesn't mean that's it's only purpose, but I think the askpass handling should be in the sanity module, and remain there.
<elopio> a place like ubuntu_sanity_tests/helpers/adt.py might be ok too.
<elopio> balloons: the version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot that gets installed on that test is 1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1. The one in vivid is 1.1.1376+15.04.20150111-0ubuntu1. I don't know why it's not updated.
<balloons> excellent. I just re-ran it as well
<balloons> the versioning might be a CI question; but I'll have a look on the re-run where it's installing from
<elopio> hello alesage.
<elopio> I copied the style of your tests in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/fix1416519-config_argument/+merge/248162
<alesage> elopio, o/
<elopio> I think we should keep the testing of main, and the testing of the config in different branches. Please take a look.
<alesage> elopio, ok will have a look
<elopio> alesage: we'll do more planning today after the standup.
<alesage> elopio, k
<alesage> elopio, reviewed
<brendand> alesage, surely if they were using it as a module they'd be surprised if a function they called sys.exit'ed!
<elopio> thanks alesage.
<alesage> brendand, but calling a function named main might tip them off? :)  elopio cheers
 * alesage brbs
 * brendand is pleasantly surprised to find that the code for entering the wifi key is already present
<brendand> alesage, elopio - for your perusal: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-sanity-tests/wizard_remove_connection/+merge/248280
<elfy> balloons: you got any idea what's up with cdimages.ubuntu.com been as slow as thickest treacle in the world all weekend and still is
<elfy> at one point I think dial up would have been quicker ...
<balloons> elfy, no I don't. But I did want to make sure our global jam stuff was ready. I'll be free to chat a bit later
<elopio> brendand: what about making that askpass stuff as a fixture?
<elopio> like
<elopio> with testbed.Sudo():
<elopio>     check_call('stuff that requires sudo')
<brendand> elopio, ah - that's exactly what i was looking for
<balloons> o/ doug5 buonasera
<doug5> balloons, hello!
<balloons> doug5, are you back from vaca? everything go well?
<doug5> balloons, yes! really nice :)
 * dobey wonders if cwayne/kylen are back this week
<balloons> doug5, wonderful to hear. Getting away is nice. I hope you are feeling quite refreshed
<doug5> balloons, well, yes :) but I'm missing Oz...
<brendand> elopio, fixturized, hopefully to your satisfaction
<elopio> brendand: I think that you can remove the method _create_askpass
<elopio> brendand: and are we going to need a different path for the aaskpass file? I think I would prefer to have it as an instance variable in the fixture.
<elopio> with testbed.AskPassFixture(self.config[KEY_DEVICE_PASSWORD]) as askpass:
<elopio>     check_call(("rm /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*"), shell=True)
<elopio> inside the askpass fixture you can use the fixtures.EnvironmentVariable to set SUDO_ASKPASS
<elfy> balloons: ok thanks - likely be gone by later though - not sure what global jam stuff tbh you want to talk to me about lol
<balloons> elfy, lol, I'm around now finally. I wanted to followup on the bug again
<elfy> bug?
<balloons> yes, the ubiquity issue. aka, do we need to integrate the writeup on using disks or can we go with just usc
<balloons> sorry sdc
<elfy> oh that - well I guess something needs to be done re that
<elfy> just a line on the wiki about other available options
<elfy> on a purely personal level I'll be doing something for pleia2 to use in the CA jam - but only because they're targetting Xubuntu :)
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> so which is the page which supposedly is the new one with info - I just followed the breadcrumbs and ended up wiht testdrive ...
<elfy> found it
<balloons> how'd you end up at testdrive I wondeR?
<elfy> just trying to work that out :)
<elfy> I also ended up at the wrong devtoolsusage page as well
<elfy> sorting that out too
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Roles/Tester
<elfy> iso tracker walkthrough -> testdrive page
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes the walkthrough
<elfy> just looking at that
<elfy> I assume the vid on youtube is testdrive?
<balloons> yes
<elfy> so all the info on that page - except vid and the testdrive bits are still good - just not pretty
<elfy> we could make that page - or copy bits - for the iso tracker walkthrough?
<elfy> balloons: ^^ if that's the case I can make it so
<balloons>  elfy yes I would agree
<elfy> found the dodgy link - done that one now
<elfy> was on testwriter :)
<elfy> balloons: ok - so make a new page QATeam/IsoTrackerUsage
<elfy> ?
<elfy> and grab the good bits from the old page and get the right linking going on new pages
<balloons> elfy, I would think we could just change the tutorial wording to not say testdrive. hmm
<balloons> mm, indeed the testing page points to the walkthrough
<elfy> the tutorial isn't really like that
<balloons> so it should not say use testdrive
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
<elfy> that page is the *new* version
<elfy> all that it doesn't do is talking about installing to hardware
<elfy> so the walkthrough *could* be just detail on the tracker
<elfy> or ignored completely
<pleia2> elfy: you rock :)
<elfy> pleia2: it's a wobbling wock - don't stand on it ;)
<elfy> and before knome comments - wobbling NOT wobbly :p
<balloons> elfy, ahh yes, actually knome pointed out we could meld them into a generic qatracker walktrhough
<elfy> wiki giving me issues ... wandering off to make a cuppa :)
<elfy> I've got rid of testdrive at least - will fiddle about a bit more
<elfy> balloons: ok think I did enough for the moment with it
<elfy> just a tracker run through now
<alesage> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/run_main_tests_tests/+merge/248135
<elfy> balloons: and added a line re disks to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup
 * balloons looks
<elfy> uggh - more or less anything to do with cd.image.ubuntu is a pain
<elfy> 100.0% 30.7 kBps DONE zsync speed ...
<ianorlin> yeah I have that problem as well
<elfy> balloons: anyway - does that all make sense currently - the walkthrough that is
<balloons> elfy, yes, I have a minor edit (remove mentioning vm), but otherwise good
<balloons> I'll edit out the specific image as well
<elfy> ok
<elfy> I'm all ubuntu server'd out for the day :)
<balloons> hmm did the submission template move?
<elfy> not guilty :D
 * balloons noticed the last half is chopped off
<balloons> it was knome :-)
<balloons> that said, it's likely we can eliminate there usage soon enough
<elfy> yep
<knome> what is?
<knome> i didn't do it.
<alesage> elopio, veebers, remind me what has to be "cleaned up" about the edges demo?
<ianorlin> hmm cdimage is still really slow
<veebers> alesage: not sure off the top of my head sorry
<alesage> veebers, ack thx
<alesage> veebers, ping, I'm finding myself getting involved in the sanity script and wanting to move it over--anything to do there beyond just manually shifting everything?  aware if this is progress elsewhere?  elopio too?
<alesage> if no-one objects I'll just do that yah
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-03
<veebers> alesage: sorry missed the ping
<veebers> alesage: "move it over"? As in take it out of the debian/tests folder and make it another module?
<alesage> veebers, isn't that something we desire?  i.e. to live under ubuntu_sanity_tests?
<alesage> facilitates testing at the least
<veebers> alesage: yes it is, just wanted to confirm what your intentions are
<alesage> veebers, MP forthcoming :)
<veebers> elopio: you still around?
<alesage> veebers, https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/move-sanity/+merge/248325 <= elopio
<veebers> alesage: which card does this correspond to :-)?
<alesage> veebers, to one I'll create right now
<alesage> veebers, I see you have reviews for me but I'm EOD, will take up tomw if they remain :)
<veebers> alesage: ack, that would be appreciated (as I'm currently at my WIP limit ;-))
<alesage> veebers, and with only one non-veebers card available for review ;)
<veebers> alesage: heh, ack looking now
<elopio> veebers: I got a ping earlier. Do you still need me?
<veebers> elopio: hey, just had a question re: the blocked card and to ask if you could review the cards I hve in to-review
<elopio> veebers: :)
<elopio> for your pending reviews, I think I'm just missing to give them a run.
<veebers> elopio: aight sounds good. I'm just about to head off to Code Craft. Probably won't be back on tonight
<elopio> I dist-upgraded earlier and now phablet-network doesn't work. Let me workaround that, and I'll get your cards approved before my EOD.
<elopio> veebers: ok, see you tomorrow.
<veebers> let me know if you have any other issues with those branches to fix. And I'll hit it in my morning
<veebers> o/ night
<fgimenez> hi thomi
<thomi> hi fgimenez - I accidentally left my IRC client on
<doug5> balloons, hey, you there?
<elfy> doug5: usually a bit later - Pacific time or something I think
<doug5> elfy, shit, right
<elopio> alesage: brendand_: a reminder that we are missing a review here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/webbrowser-test-using-system-helpers/+merge/248080
<elopio> it would be nice if one of you can get to it so we have it merged before veebers arrives anad he can get a new card.
<brendand_> elopio, approved and top-approved
<elopio> brendand_: thank you!
<elopio> I will get to yours in a moment.
<rhuddie> elopio, hey. did the sanity tests ever get run on emulator?
<elopio> rhuddie: my emulator breaks my machine. I have to rseiub every time I try to run it.
<elopio> so, unknown. I haven't been able to give it a try.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok thanks. I am getting 'evdev.uinput.UInputError: "/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing'
<elopio> rhuddie: hum, can you please leave that as a comment on the leankit card about running in an emulator?
<rhuddie> elopio, sure. I am not totally sure my environment is correct, but everything esle seems to be working. I'll add the comment to the card.
<elopio> rhuddie: and if you have some time, ask rsalvetti or sergiusens about it. We might need a new input type for autopilot, or they need to fix evdev on their side.
<elopio> rhuddie: if you don't have time, don't worry. We'll do it as part of that card when jibel puts it in the top.
<rhuddie> elopio, sure. I'm investigating running the automated sanity tests as part of silo landing process (emulator was easiest target to start with)
<elopio> rhuddie: and that means writable image too, right?
<rhuddie> elopio, for that I also raised a bug about being able to specify additional external tests more easily: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests/+bug/1417556
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1417556 not found
<rhuddie> elopio, yes, it would do.
<elopio> rhuddie: the writable part needs a new card on the board, or a bug for sure. Please add one with all the info you can find.
<rhuddie> elopio, I will do that
<elopio> rhuddie: for that bug, what we can give you on friday is to first run the full sanity, and then run additional tests.
<rhuddie> elopio, the purpose of the bug was to add a new method which could easily be called from a silo script, where you specify some additional tests that you want to run for a specific silo
<rhuddie> elopio, as you need to specify the dependencies as well as the test ids in 2 different files
<elopio> rhuddie: the dependencies bit sounds harder, but nice to have. And being able to run the internal and external tests + extra, with a single command is something I have no idea how to do. Maybe adding an argument --extra-tests.
<elopio> rhuddie: if you need any of these requests by friday the 20th, please make sure to discuss about them with jibel. Today we will meet to define the top priorities for next sprint.
<elopio> rhuddie: and thanks for all this, it's really useful to have somebody giving it a try.
<rhuddie> elopio, ok. I don't have idea on time scale right now. just trying to find out what work is needed. I'll discuss.
<rhuddie> elopio, yeah, its quite interesting to be using it as an end-user :)
<rsalveti> I know I tested autopilot before on the emulator and it worked fine
<rsalveti> not sure if there is any new specific thing we need to do now
<rhuddie> rsalveti, good to know thank you. I'll keep investigating what is going on.
<rhuddie> elopio, I was thinking that for adding new external tests and dependencies, a new "add_external_test()" method would be called first and would directly modify the testsuite_list and control file before running the tests as normal? that way no new command options needed.
<dobey> pitti: can we *PLEASE* break the multiple tests feature of adt-run that nobody actually uses? the positional arguments thing is really annoying
<pitti> dobey: I'm certainly open to that, but I can't know whether anyone is using that; this should at least get some discussion on the ML, perhaps CC'ing debian-devel@
<pitti> (plus, it's quite some work, so it ceratinly won't happen overnight)
<dobey> pitti: i just spent way too much time switching between utopic and vivid images with proposed enabled or not, only to discover that all the 404 issues were because the update and proposed were not actually being used, because i put the -U and --apt-pocket arguments after --setup-commands
<dobey> :-/
<pitti> dobey: well, -U and --apt-pocket are both setup-commands, so these will always stay order dependant
<dobey> that makes no sense
<dobey> and the documentation clearly doesn't specify that they must appear *before* the --setup-commands argument
<elopio> rhuddie: I don't know about modifying the control field. That sounds like something we shouldn't do.
<pitti> dobey: well, they don't :) they will be executed in the order you give them
<pitti> dobey: so if your setup commands depend on having -proposed, you need apt-pocket and -U before; if enabling dist-upgrade depends on your setup-commands, you have -U after; etc.
<rhuddie> elopio, I agree it seems a bit dubious... :)
<elopio> rhuddie: I'm not quite sure the right way to do it is with a single adt-run call. Maybe one adt-run call, + one phablet-test-run will make things a little less messy.
<elopio> rhuddie: but anyway, put all your ideas and input in the card. When it's time to write it, we'll research and discuss about it.
<dobey> pitti: that is even more crazy :)
<dobey> pitti: and i don't see why ubuntu-touch-session would depend on those being before
<dobey> or why it would affect the argument parsing
<rhuddie> elopio, yes. I was just thinking whether it should all need to be done in the sanity suite, or kept separate. In terms of reporting it would be easier to have it all as one suite, but as you say, phablet-test-run would also be a good option.
<elopio> rhuddie: the tests for the silo should be specified in their debian/tests
<pitti> dobey: well, it's the same as specifying --setup-commands twice -- these are for sure ordering dependant
<elopio> rhuddie: so it's not like a random list of tests that you would like to run. We have a way to discover them and their dependencies.
<elopio> of course, that's not happening now. But should.
<dobey> pitti: but then surely -U must come after --apt-pocket (though that requirement doesn't exist)
<pitti> dobey: right
<dobey> though honestly, i don't see how this could ever really be usable without -U
<dobey> even without --setup-commands or --apt-pocket
<elopio> rhuddie: that might be easier. Receive a list of additional autopkgtests to run.
<pitti> dobey: indeed I think --apt-pocket should do an apt-get update automatically
<pitti> dobey: so that you can use it withoutu -U
<dobey> pitti: right, but the only time not doing "apt-get update" is going to work, is if all the dependencies are already installed
<dobey> which is basically never the case with qemu
<pitti> dobey: oh, I pretty much always use it without -U locally, as it takes effing long and isn't needed when my VM is fresh :)
<rhuddie> elopio, only problem with running all of them might be time constraints? it might be that we want to run a couple of high priority tests, instead of entire suites. But that's not clear right now.
<pitti> dobey: it is true that currently just using --apt-pocket by itself doesn't make much sense without also running apt-get update (that's the issue I mentioned above)
<dobey> pitti: well, if you're using lxc/chroot, then it's easy enough to have stuff already installed
<pitti> dobey: I'm not entirely sure whether enabling -proposed (and apt-get update) *without* apt-get dist-upgrade makes a lot of sense; probably very little
<pitti> dobey: so I'm ok with disallowing that use case, and make --apt-pocket imply -U
<dobey> pitti: but even so, the ordering of such arguments as pased to adt-run should not be order-dependent. the execution of such things inside the VM may be though
<dobey> pitti: so, i think any apt-related args (-U and --apt-pocket) should always be executed prior to any --setup-commands arguments, in the VM, regardless of where they appear in the arguments list to adt-run, and any shell scripts passed with --setup-commands should probably be executed in the order passed (because they are arbitrary scripts and requiring adt-run to know what they are doing would be excessive)
<pitti> dobey: that means you could never use --setup-commands to enable e. g. a PPA or other third-party source
<pitti> but we need that
<pitti> or you couldn't use -U and had to spell it out
<pitti> and that actually is current behaviour that people do use and depend on
<dobey> pitti: it does. but it means your setup-commands should be doing an update as well, if they are touching apt stuff
<pitti> right, which is precisely -U; -U is just a pre-defined --setup-commands
<dobey> pitti: if you have a setup-commands script which adds an apt repository, but doesn't do apt-get update, then you're doing it wrong
<pitti> well, it's --setup-commands "add-apt-repository foo" -U
<dobey> pitti: that is an implementation detail though. exposing such an implementation detail via argument ordering, is bad :)
<pitti> sure you could argue that we take away the -U shortcut for this case, but as I said that's something people do use
<dobey> pitti: well, i'd say make it superfluous i guess, and deprecate it, telling people to do "add-apt-repository foo && apt-get update" instead. but as it is right now, i am finding it incredibly painful to use. :-/
<pitti> dobey: add-apt-repository foo && (apt-get --quiet update || (sleep 15; apt-get update)) 2>&1'
<pitti> very convenient to type :)
<pitti> well, probably not necessary that often for a local run, but very important for CI
<pitti> (all hail the dreaded apt hash sum mismatches..)
<jderose> pitti: as something changed that's causing the hash mismatch to happen for frequently?
<jderose> er, can't type
<pitti> jderose: they've been a problem for years really
<pitti> jderose: the above (or more clever variations thereof) has been copied into our buildds, Launchpad, and other places
<jderose> maybe i'm just doing more automated stuff that get's hung up by it. happens a lot using the internal tools system76 uses for updating our images
<pitti> we've had tons of spurious autopkgtest CI runs before I added that
<jderose> pitti: gotcha, thanks
<dobey> pitti: well, put it in a shell-script "smart-add-repository foo" :)
<dobey> anyway, need to get lunh. bbiab
<brendand_> elopio, i followed up on that MP
 * alesage is doing some reviews
<slickymasterWork> elfy, FYI http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ is up now
<elfy> not here
<balloons> it's no longer up for me, but was yesterday. I snagged an image then :-)
<balloons> elfy beat me too mentioning those issues on the list; thanks!
<slickymasterWork> there's still a huge delay loading it, but it's up
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | The vervet is currently serving vivid goodness | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | For help with autopilot, try #ubuntu-autopilot.
<balloons> I tried to clean up the milestones on the tracker.. wow was it a big list
<alesage> elopio I too get the webbrowser failure, investigating, evidently not the same as the bug though
<elopio> thanks alesage.
<alesage> elopio, I stand corrected, same err as reported in bug for moi for webbrowser test
<elopio> alesage: which bug are you talking about?
<alesage> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sanity-tests/+bug/1408723
<ubot5> Error: launchpad bug 1408723 not found
<elopio> alesage: yup, same here.
<elopio> reproduced in trunk, so nothing to do with brendan's branch.
<elopio> brendand_: you need to resubmit your branch, to trunk.
<brendand_> elopio, ! oh wth happened there. no wonder the jenkins tests didn't run
<brendand_> elopio, alesage - you need to redo your approvals: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/ubuntu-sanity-tests/wizard_remove_connection/+merge/248440
<brendand_> elopio, alesage - and a top approve
<elfy> balloons: seems that sometimes you can actually download via the http links - try and do anything useful like zsync and it has a hissy fit
<wxl> in lieu of my developers being awake, is it possible this could be fixed with a rebuild? sure is strange that it's only affecting one particular image and has no consistency across type of image or arch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/1417784
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1417784 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics missing from Lubuntu 14.04.2 manifest" [High,Triaged]
<alesage> elopio, veebers another review pretty please https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/move-sanity/+merge/248325
<veebers> alesage: can do shortly
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-04
<elopio> veebers: re: the browser introspection error, I'm on vivid, not rtm.
<elopio> alesage: I'll review when I get back from the gym.
<veebers> elopio: to confirm you're seeing the issue when running vivid?
<alesage> elopio, thx
<elopio> veebers: yes.
<veebers> elopio: ack, will try and re-produce
<elopio> veebers: fwiw, yesterday it didn't happen.
<elopio> I ran it many times.
<ianorlin> hmm does the 14.04.2 trusty iso on the tracker for ubuntu-server gives a 404 error
<rhuddie> hey pitti
<pitti> hey rhuddie, how's life?
<rhuddie> pitti, good, thanks! how about you?
<pitti> rhuddie: quite fine, thanks! knee-deep in boot problem debugging :)
<pitti> and snow, too
<pitti> (ok, that's only ankle-deep)
<rhuddie> pitti, ooh snow, too. we had a tiny bit yesterday, but its all gone now
<rhuddie> pitti, I'm trying to use adt-run on emulator to run an autopilot test
<rhuddie> but I get this error: evdev.uinput.UInputError: "/dev/uinput" cannot be opened for writing
<rhuddie> if I install all the autopilot components normally with apt-get, it works ok, but not with adt-run
<pitti> rhuddie: that rings a bell
<rhuddie> pitti, just wondered if you had come across this before
<pitti> rhuddie: is that 3.9.4?
<pitti> rhuddie: oh wait, 3.9.4 fixed it for the ubuntu-touch-session setup commands
<pitti> not for an actual touch env
<pitti> rhuddie: so, no; so far, running stuff on the emulator was blocked by bug 1384849, and my MP that I sent half a year ago still wasn't ack'ed
<ubot5> bug 1384849 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot has unsatisfiable qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin dependency (conflicts with -gles)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384849
<pitti> rhuddie: but maybe that got fixed at last :) if the test deps install in the emulator now, that's a great sign
<pitti> rhuddie: would you mind filing a bug with the command and log?
<rhuddie> pitti, oh, so that seems like progress. yes it is 3.9.4
<rhuddie> pitti, I'll make a bug
<rhuddie> thanks
<pitti> qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin (>= 1.1.1376+15.04.20150111-0ubuntu1) | qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles
<pitti> \o/
<pitti> so someone fixed it independently without closing the bug or MP
<pitti> rhuddie: so, I think I have an idea how to make udev rules from packages effective which you can only unpack but not actually install
<rhuddie> pitti, sounds interesting
<pitti> curious that this wasn't necessary on real iron, just the emulator
<pitti> as the functionality should be the same (change the group of /dev/uinput)
<pitti> oh well, I'll look at it
<rhuddie> thanks pitti
<pitti> nice to see that the emulator works with AP now!
<rhuddie> yes, I was pleasantly surprised to see that
<pitti> or rather, it's annoying that we keep breaking it by trivial stuff like the -gles dep
<pitti> I guess for that it would need to become a first-class citizen in CI MP testing
<jibel> davmor2, Can you confirm bug 1417792, I just did it but would like your opinion
<ubot5> bug 1417792 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Trusty proposed updates enabled by default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1417792
<elfy> jibel: I can confirm that proposed bug
<jibel> elfy, thanks. Did you see it on another flavor too?
<elfy> I'm only looking at xubuntu
<jibel> OK, it's on the livecd.
<elfy> didn't look there - looked at installed instances
<elfy> which is even worse for me - I'd have to muck about with keyboard layouts to change it as I get stuck with US layout after install :)
<elfy> jibel: in xubuntu 32 bit livecd, proposed enabled, backports disabled
<davmor2> jibel: on mac I see trusty-security tick, recommended updates tick, pre-release update minus symbol and unsupported updates (trusty-backports) tick
<davmor2> jibel: mac done moving onto amd64
<davmor2> I'll start with an oem install
<jibel> davmor2, I'm on OEM amd64
<jibel> davmor2, I did server amd64 too
<davmor2> jibel: ah okay then
<jibel> davmor2, I'm testing with UEFI, can you take i386?
<davmor2> jibel: yeap I can do that instead
<davmor2> I have all 3 cd's burnt :)
<davmor2> i386 oem underway
<davmor2> jibel: hmmm that might be a problem. I don't see a password box on the initial user login also the oem wifi password is stored I didn't need to readd it as user :(
<jibel> davmor2, I did see a password box on initial user login.
<elopio> hello
<balloons> good morning elopio :-)
<elopio> good morning balloons
<elopio> fgimenez: how are you?
<fgimenez> elopio: fine thx, and you?
<fgimenez> elopio, finally i'm beginning to see the sanity tests running in the emulator :)
<elopio> fgimenez: I'm good, thanks.
<elopio> And that's a lot more than what I'm able to see, the emulator freezes my computer on the wizard. That's nice.
<brendand> elopio, do you want to top-approve my MP or wait until veebers has his queries answered?
<fgimenez> elopio i had the same problem, rsalveti and brendand helped me with this, in my case the problem was related to the non-proprietary nvidia drivers
<elopio> brendand: he left needs information, so I would prefer to wait. However, you have two approvals, so it's your call.
<elopio> fgimenez: hum, I have the free ones here. That's good to know, I'll give it a try.
<elopio> fgimenez: any bug reported about it?
<fgimenez> elopio, not yet, i'll check if it has been reported before
<elopio> thanks.
<elopio> balloons: have you met fgimenez? It's our new friend, he
<elopio> 's nice, you can play with him.
<fgimenez> :) hi balloons
<balloons> elopio, ohh wonderful. I have not met him yet.
<balloons> hello hello!
<elopio> brendand: I've just run your wizard branch again. It's still passing here.
<brendand> elopio, it was always passing :) i'm being diligent now
<jibel> davmor2, so far the issues are proposed enabled and US keyboard, did you find anything else?
<jibel> I'll do a CJK install
<davmor2> jibel: so there is no keyboard on live cd session for the enter key and then I've just replicated the issue with oem on i386
<jibel> davmor2, what is the bug #, I'll try to reproduce
<davmor2> jibel: about to write it up now I have confirmed it happens multiple times and was a freak accident
<jibel> davmor2, I'd like to understand what we do differently and why I don't reproduce
<davmor2> jibel: issue number one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418105
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418105 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: testing .2 the oem session on i386 leaves the oem wifi password in place" [Undecided,New]
<jibel> davmor2, this one rings a bell, I'll dig LP
<davmor2> jibel, cyphermox: issue number 2 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418109  added a photo of the screen sorry it isn't wonderfully clear but you will note there is no way to log in
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418109 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Trusty: OEM mode user password dialog box is missing" [Undecided,New]
<cyphermox>  davmor2: thanks
<jibel> davmor2, it's really weird
<jibel> davmor2, could it be HW related
<davmor2> jibel: all the other installs work fine and it is only oem
<jibel> davmor2, right but I cannot reproduce in VMs
<davmor2> jibel: it's all intel hardware so should be good
<davmor2> cyphermox: is there any info I can get off the system for you?
<cyphermox> davmor2: let me check
<cyphermox> davmor2: going to try to reproduce it here, that should get me enough info I guess
<elopio> alesage: sorry, your move sanity now needs merge with trunk.
<elopio> I got the second approval for my get_tests branch yesterday.
<alesage> elopio, in process, just testing on device
<elopio> alesage: ok. And I have the refactorings book here on my TODO.
<elopio> alesage: one you might enjoy is working effectively with legacy code.
<alesage> elopio, we should actually do a little weekly reading club
<elopio> alesage: +3 to that.
<alesage> elopio, it's right here on the desk :) , need to review
<veebers> doug5: Hey sorry I'll be reviewing your proposal this morning, sorry for the delay
<doug5> veebers, no worries :)
<doug5> balloons, hey
<balloons> doug5, howdy
<doug5> balloons, I'm trying to fix this stuff https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/WeekView-ScrollToToday/+merge/243664
<doug5> and kunal was suggesting to run the test with a smaller size, to reproduce the issue. Do you know how to do it?
<balloons> a smaller size? As in a smaller size window?
<doug5>  balloons yep
<balloons> doug5, if so, there's actually 2 things for you :-) https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/autopilot/add-wm-sandbox-run/+merge/242274
<balloons> branch that, then run with add-wm-sandbox-run/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run -X --windowmanager ratpoison -s 400x600x24
<balloons> landing that branch would make it even more useful for everyone :-)
<doug5> ok, I try, thx :)
<balloons> doug5, locally the version of autopilot3-sandbox-run can also use the -s to set screen size
<balloons> that branch adds the window manager component which makes things run better
<doug5> balloons, and it works indeed :) really cool :)
<elopio> alesage: can you give me one review so I don't break the rule of two?
<alesage> elopio, surely, sorry didn't factor that in :)
<alesage> elopio, reviewed one, hope that unblocks
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-05
<elopio> veebers: freshly flashed and the test passed.
<elopio> I will try some more after the gym.
<mgedmin> halp I can't log in into iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<mgedmin> I tried my launchpad openid login and I'm getting a weird error, "The name mgedmin is already taken"
<mgedmin> I'm not trying to sign up, I'm trying to log in, of course the name is taken, *I took it*
<mgedmin> I had logged in successfully a few months ago, when I was testing utopic images
<mgedmin> also, there's a 404 link for the orgotten password bit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418381
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418381 in Ubuntu QA Website ""Have you forgotten your password?" is a 404 link" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> curiously, I have a 'qa.ubuntu.com' username + password pair saved in my password safe, but it's not accepted by http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/user/login
<elfy> mgedmin: well there's not anything wrong with the login itself - just had to do the same here
<mgedmin> do what?
 * mgedmin files https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1418383
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1418383 in Ubuntu QA Website "Log In tries to register a new user account for an existing user" [Undecided,New]
<mgedmin> manually attempting openid login at /user/login with http://launchpad.net/~mgedmin as my openid url results in the same error: I'm at /user/register with "username already taken" :/
<mgedmin> can't log in, can't report test test results :(
<elopio> brendand: before you EOD, please make sure you review all the cards. I'm taking a look at yours.
<brendand> elopio, i think i have
<brendand> elopio, i didn't reply to alesage's because i don't have anything to add. i could just leave an approve i guess
<elopio> brendand: for the cards that are in the review column?
<brendand> elopio, yes
<elopio> brendand: I don't see it. Like https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/add-verbose-flag/+merge/248700
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/copy_data/+merge/248679
 * alesage is doing reviews
<elfy> balloons: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup/SyncImage
 * balloons loks
<balloons> elfy, nice interview btw.. Nice to know a little more history. I loved the opening line of selling from a van :-)
<slickymasterWork> :)
<balloons> where is this linked from elfy ?
<elfy> balloons: it's linked from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/DevelopmentSetup now
<elfy> and :)
<balloons> perfect
<balloons> I cleaned up the unity8 stuff a bit more and sent round some mail about testing it
<elfy> when you say loks I assume you lokked properly at it
<balloons> I glanced.. soon enough I will read it
<elfy> okey doke
<dobey> erm
<dobey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10077296/
<dobey> elopio, alesage: ^^ any idea why i'm getting an unknown option error for an option that's listed as an option, there? or do i need to bug uitk people?
<elopio> dobey: yes, I don't know about that. I think that's the launcher kalikiana made for some tests.
<dobey> elopio: yeah, get_toolkit_launcher_command() uses it. i changed to that, because get_qml_launch_command() throws a deprecation warning
<dobey> i guess i should just leave it as deprecated for now huh?
<elopio> dobey: yes, I'm not sure why using qmlscene is deprecated.
<elopio> originally, the launcher was to reproduce some weird scenarios. I think it's ok for you to use qmlscene, which is what your app will be doing in the real world.
<dobey> ok
<dobey> elopio: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10077617/ <- any idea what's going on here exactly? seems the process starts and then immediately exits?
<elopio> dobey: it is finding the proxy object for the process, then it's failing to select 'payui' from it. It doesn't seem like the process stops, that shows a different error.
<elopio> dobey: if you push it I can take a look.
<dobey> elopio: look at lines 3 and 4 in that log. what process is it waiting on there if not qmlscene?
<elopio> dobey: right, but I think that it's between lines 2 and 3 that the test is running.
<elopio> the traceback doesn't have a timestamp, so that's hard to confirm with the log.
<dobey> so autopilot is bad at logging :)
<elopio> dobey: try running with -v. That prints more things.
<dobey> elopio: it's lp:~dobey/pay-ui/adt-run-ap
<dobey> i have no idea how one would pass -v to autopilot when running it via adt-run like this
<elopio> dobey: yes, we suck at logging.
<dobey> adt-run --click-source . --click ../build-adt-run-ap-UbuntuSDK_for_amd64_GCC_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-Default/com.canonical.payui_15.01.last_amd64.click -U --apt-pocket proposed --setup-commands ubuntu-touch-session --- qemu ~/adt-vivid-amd64-cloud.img
<elopio> dobey: ah, there's a trick for that. It's unsupported and pitti said not to use it, so I always forget about it.
<dobey> that is how i'm running the tests
<elopio> let me try to find it.
 * balloons wonders if he should give up the goods
<dobey> balloons: and become a monk?
<elopio> balloons: I was trying to find it myself, as this is like the 10th time I ask you :)
<alesage> and walk the earth
<elopio> balloons: but go ahead.
<dobey> alesage: i'm much better at salting it
<alesage> dobey, just don't scorch it
<balloons> dobey, you need to pass autopilot args into ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE
<balloons> so something like ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v testsuite" adt-run
<balloons> but yes it's secret, bad stuff, undocumented, etc. I believe there may be a better way now to do it
<elopio> I see on https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.click-tests.html that you can define the command for running the autopilot tests.
<elopio> maybe you would like to put -v there, so it's always verbose.
<balloons> yes, you can change it inside the manifest, but you aren't likely to want to do it that way
<balloons> that is of course the supported way I guess
<balloons> I thought the default output got changed to subunit though?
<dobey> eh, yeah, that's still very not nice
<elopio> I've finished my test \o/
<elopio> dobey: the click scope tests are still not running on jenkins, right?
<dobey> elopio: the scope tests are running, yes
<dobey> elopio: pay-ui autopilot tests aren't yet i think
<elopio> dobey: great. I've just finished a test to uninstall a click package, for the sanity suite.
<elopio> I will me moving some code upstream.
<dobey> cool
<elopio> alesage: please review this one as soon as you can, so I have time to make any changes you like before EOD
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/uninstall_click/+merge/248710
<dobey> elopio: i think the click scope autopilot test runs are still a bit unreliable in jenkins though
<alesage> elopio, shall do
<elopio> dobey: last thing I knew was the problem with adding the u1 account. But this test doesn't require a u1 account, it install the package with pkcon.
<dobey> elopio: right. we aren't running the tests that actually require a u1 account though, are we?
<elopio> I need first to add vertical swiping for the scope, and that needs some code in the toolkit. So it will take some time.
<elopio> dobey: ah, let me see.
<elopio> right, the test with credentials is skipped.
<dobey> anyway, i'm more interested in getting a working run of payui autopilot tests under adt-run
<dobey> but i guess i'll have to push it off further as well, because i also need to fix this other bug that actually affects users right now
<elopio> dobey: yes, adt-run and payui, that will open many things. I'll look at your branch now.
<dobey> elopio: oh i guess it's failing because it's probably trying to open online-accounts and that will fail
<alesage> elopio, maybe I missed something about this in stand-up, where do I get dash.DashApps?
<elopio> alesage: that comes from unity8, but adt-run should take care of the deps. Are you getting an error?
<alesage> elopio, let me paste hang on
<alesage> elopio, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10078188/
<alesage> I guess we're needing that on import?
<elopio> alesage: you have an older version.
<elopio> is your host vivid?
<alesage> elopio, utopic
<elopio> there's something weird there, because the host should never import ubuntu_sanity_tests.tests
<alesage> elopio, I think I encountered this at some point going over a veebers branch,
<elopio> alesage: yes, we made a mistake somewhere.
<alesage> there's a tests import to check something (foggy details)
<alesage> I delayed the import but that bit might not have landed b/c yours landed first?
<elopio> alesage: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<alesage> elopio, ok then :) , I'll investigate a bit
<elopio> where do you have the delayed import?
<alesage> elopio, let me find
<elopio> hum, actually on register_test_options, we are importing tests. So this will always happen.
<brendand> alesage, elopio - have you guys hit this issue i'm seeing yet?
<elopio> I think we need to remove that feature. There's no way to make it work with an older host.
<dkessel> good evening
<alesage> elopio, I was mistaken--I remember now (and see) that you're delaying that same import
<elopio> balloons: which issue?
<dkessel> elfy, can you confirm: "after booting into xubuntu daily x64 live image, when opening firefox, the start page appears in turkish" ?
<balloons> evening to you as well dkessel
<dkessel> evening balloons :)
<alesage> I'm a bit confused as to why we're doing these imports on the test-runner-side at all
<dkessel> the page it opens is http://start.ubuntu.com/15.04/Google/?sourceid=hp
<alesage> or just tests I suppose
<brendand> elopio, you can manage to type br<tab> right ;) ?
<elopio> brendand: not while hungry.
<elfy> dkessel: vivid?
<brendand> elopio, we had to make fginther leave our channel because he shares *3* initial characters with fgiminez
<brendand> elopio, lol
<brendand> elopio, it hangs for me
<dkessel> elfy: yup
<elopio> :)
<elopio> brendand: ah, right. Not yet. I'll flash after lunch and give it a try.
<dkessel> came across it while reinstalling my development partition so i can test vivid again ;)
<elfy> dkessel: just booting it - been looking at trusty the last few days
<alesage> I guess I hope we'll support utopic, else I'll have to do a risky upgrade
<dkessel> i doubt it is something about the iso really... i guess it would have to be fixed on that web server the page points to
<elfy> dkessel: yep - can confirm that
<alesage> elopio, this feels blocked for a bit? I'll resume my flight-mode work, or should I dig in here?
<elopio> alesage: I'm removing all the things for this config feature that we have never used.
<elopio> I'll ping you soon.
<alesage> elopio, ok
<elfy> dkessel: I would check ubuntu - but that's unbootable
<dkessel> balloons: what do you think about it? ^ report a bug, or tell someone at canonical to fix that web server? ;)
<dkessel> elfy: good to know - i won't even try i then
<balloons> is it a geoip issue?
<balloons> I'm slightly struggling to follow this.
<elfy> grab xubuntu image - open web-browser - get turkish
<balloons> post or pre install?
<elfy> live session
<elfy> http://i.imgur.com/9jYPEtL.png
<elfy> balloons: ^^
 * balloons boots
<balloons> does it stay like that after boot? ohh.. that's actually different than I thought
<knome> heh
<elopio> alesage: can you please try again merging this?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/remove_tests_import/+merge/248817
<alesage> elopio, ok
<dkessel> mhh maybe that's part of the default firefox profile somehow? though the settings said my preferred language was english...
<elfy> pretty sure it's not that
<elopio> brendand: getting stuck, you are right.
<elopio> I hate this. Every single week, it breaks when we are about to finish.
<elopio> this looks like unity not being able to start.
<brendand> elopio, it's weird - i've gone back to old revision of vivid, gone back many branches
<brendand> elopio, semi-glad it's not just me, but it's really frustrating
<brendand> elopio, it's getting stuck in adt-run right?
<elopio> brendand: I'm investigating. I think it's a change they did on the lightdm mock.
<brendand> elopio, last thing i see is : Loading tests from: /tmp/adt-run.mKS8sN/build.Xxo/real-tree
<brendand> elopio, ahhh. so dev teams can break our s**t by changing their packages
<brendand> elopio, no fair :P
<elopio> brendand: totally.
<elopio> that's why they have to run this test suite as part of their release process.
<elopio> and we need to be smart about the code we keep in this branch.
<brendand> elopio, well seems you have a better idea than i do. if you find a workaround please send a mail to the list
<brendand> elopio, i don't want to be still stuck tomorrow
<brendand> elopio, even if you don't, send your findings, any info will be useful
<elopio> if I'm right, is in good part my fault for using self._lightdm_mock_type = None in our branch. It's clearly a private thing that we shouldn't be touching.
<elopio> brendand: yes, I will.
<alesage> if the symptom is hanging and a black screen I may be affected also
<dobey> elopio: do you know how we can quickly get autopilot tests running in jenkins for payui MPs?
<elopio> dobey: quickly, ask ci to add payui to their jobs. But that will not use autopkg, it will do something like phablet-test-run.
<dobey> elopio: right, we don't have autopkgtest set up in trunk yet anyway. i want it for another MP i'm about to make. i made a small change to the mock test server to better reflect reality, but i can't verify that the tests still pass
<elopio> dobey: yes, you'll need a config like the one you have for click scope tests. Ask the ci vanguard and he'll make it. It will be easier if you have a make task like the one in the scope too.
<dobey> elopio: yeah, there's a make autopilot
<alesage> elopio, this flash is taking a while, will have your review by EOD though
<elopio> alesage: if you flashed, you will need my new branch too.
<elopio> too many fires today.
<alesage> elopio, meaning to install on device?
<elopio> alesage: newest image has newest unity which breaks our tests.
<alesage> elopio, ok then--what's your new branch?
<elopio> alesage: in progress. I still haven't found a good workaround.
<alesage> elopio ok that's good info, I'll stop flashing and resume flight-mode just to get that MP in (current flash is write-mode--do you know if there's a way to 'undo' write mode?)
<elopio> alesage: you have to umount the partition. I don't know the path of the partition though.
<alesage> elopio, k
<brendand> elopio, any news about the issue?
<elopio> brendand: still debugging.
<elopio> it just seems unity doesn't want to start when called through adt run.
<elopio> but it works just ok when done via adb shell
<elopio> might be that we are doing it too fast.
<elopio> I don't really know now. I will just keep trying things.
<brendand> elopio, did you notice that neither mir socket is present?
<brendand> elopio, either in /tmp or /run/user
<elopio> brendand: yes, the log says that mir was killed.
<brendand> elopio, that's not supposed to happen is it?
<elopio> brendand: no. And the weird thing is that the whole unity suite succeeds.
<elopio> that's why I suspect of stopping and starting too fast. The only difference I can see is that we stop during test set up.
<elopio> will do some more  runs removing parts, I still have some hours today.
<dobey> hmm, no, it shouldn't be trying to open online-accounts here
<dobey> oh well, time to go. later all
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-06
<pitti> elopio, dobey: there is no need to pass -v to autopilot tests, that's the default now; it also produces a subunit stream in the --output-dir
<pitti> fgimenez: also, I think we should discuss that in the public channel
<pitti> fgimenez: so, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10070375/ is the output of autopkgtest
<pitti> fgimenez: so you didn't call adt-run yourself, but it is called through some wrapper?
<fgimenez> pitti: that's right, python3 -m ubuntu_sanity_tests.command_line from the trunk of ubuntu-sanity-tests
<pitti> wow, wrappers around adt-run :)
<fgimenez> pitti: with this diff applied http://paste.ubuntu.com/10068247/
<pitti> so that one does --setup-commands 'mount -o remount,rw /; apt-get update; mount -o remount,ro /'
<pitti> fgimenez: I suppose the second mount (for ro) fails then
<pitti> fgimenez: not sure why, perhaps an additional 'sync' or 'sleep 5' or so works there? this needs checking for some running processes (lsof perhaps) what keeps / busy
<pitti> (I just ran adt-run directly, without the apt-get update)
<fgimenez> pitti: ok, now trying sync after apt-get update and before the ro mount in the wrapper
<fgimenez> pitti: yes, the sync solves the busy / issue, but it is still unable to install the upgrade, as you know http://paste.ubuntu.com/10088869/
<pitti> fgimenez: yeah, I figure that's the issue that elopio brought up on the ML
<pitti> fgimenez: probably better to entirely remove that --setup-commands (see my reply)
<jibel> fgimenez, I replied to elopio's email too. For sanity tests the image must not be modified at all, it would make the test invalid.
<fgimenez> pitti: ok thanks
<rhuddie> pitti, hey. I seem to have a problem with adt-run
<rhuddie> pitti, it seems that when I run tests for a click, not all the required dependencies are getting installed
<rhuddie> running tests for the camera app with: adt-run --click com.ubuntu.camera --- ssh -s adb
<rhuddie> I get: ImportError: No module named 'wand'
<rhuddie> python3-wand and python3-mediainfodll are both defined in the debian/control file for camera-app-autopilot
<rhuddie> so when I install tests directly on device and run, it works fine
<rhuddie> but I get the import error when I try and use adt-run
<rhuddie> (reason for this is that the dashboard is reporting this failure)
<pitti> rhuddie: could you please pastebin the complete command and log?
<pitti> there might be some information there
<pitti> rhuddie: you might just as well open a bug with the log, as we have a bug *somewhere* :)
<rhuddie> pitti: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10090310/
<rhuddie> pitti, will do, thanks
<pitti> rhuddie: indeed, no python3-wand installed
<pitti> rhuddie: I suppose the reason is that there is no camera-app-autopilot test dependency
<pitti> rhuddie: so it looks like its manifest is simply missing that?
<pitti> rhuddie: note that you can now use --override-control /path/to/fixed/manifest if you want to do a test run with a fixed manifest
<rhuddie> pitti, oh thanks. let me give that a try
<pitti> jibel: hm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#gcc-4.9 has a bunch of "in progress" tests which finished long ago; state files getting out of sync again?
<pitti> jibel: how can this be fixed on the britney host?
<rhuddie> pitti, my connection just dropped, i might have missed your reply
<pitti> rhuddie: I didn't write anything further to you after your "let me give that a try" (and didn't see a further response)
<rhuddie> pitti, oh strange!
<rhuddie> pitti, I was looking at some other click manifests, but can't see any references to the autopilot dependencies in those http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10090759/
<rhuddie> am I looking in the right place?
<pitti> rhuddie: yeah, those don't have any additional test deps
<pitti> rhuddie: you can just add a "depends" field like in https://people.debian.org/~mpitt/autopkgtest/README.click-tests.html
<rhuddie> pitti, right. thanks for clarification.
<elopio> good morning.
<rhuddie> pitti, unfortunately I am seeing another problem similar to the one I saw with imagemagick previously: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/10091944/
<rhuddie> but this time: ImportError: MagickWand shared library not found
<rhuddie> I tried adding this directly to the list of dependencies in the manifest, but it didn't make a difference
<rhuddie> I have autopkgtest 3.9.4
<pitti> rhuddie: ah, that looks like something in the test clobbers LD_LIBRARY_PATH, but a bit hard to say just from that log
<pitti> rhuddie: so, bug report with -d (debug) output appreciated; I'll look into it, maybe it's possible to hack around this
<rhuddie> pitti, yes. I'll put all the details into a bug. thank you :)
<pitti> and meh -- folks, don't expect a gazillion *apt* packages for *click* package tests!
<pitti> the unpack/env var trick only works that far..
<pitti> jibel: I removed all the *.state files now and re-ran the tests; hope that helps
<dobey> pitti: where does the output stuff go when using adt-run with qemu? afaict, the VM gets destroyed at the end, and all the data is gone with it
<brendand> elopio, from your uninstall_click branch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10093282/
<elopio> brendand: that's because you are on utopic.
<elopio> brendand: fixed here: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/remove_tests_import/+merge/248817
<brendand> elopio, ok top-approved that one
<brendand> elopio, i have this feeling that a lot of our test code is a bit messy and inconsistent
<brendand> elopio, like different tests doing different things in the setUp compared to the test itself
<brendand> elopio, lots of duplicated code actually
<brendand> elopio, i think we might take some time to refactor it in the next sprint if you think it's worthwhile
<brendand> elopio, normally i'm not a fan of refactoring code for the sake of it, but i think we might start causing ourselves problems if we don't address it now
<elopio> brendand: sounds ok. Are you talking about the self tests or the autopilot tests?
<brendand> elopio, no the selftests are fine
<brendand> elopio, the sanity tests - i.e. the main purpose of the project :) are looking a little slapdash
<brendand> elopio, for example there are a number of steps which any test that launches an app will do
<elopio> brendand: ok. How would you like to do it? report a bug for each issue that you see?
<brendand> elopio, there should be a class derived from BaseTestCase to do those steps in the setup
<brendand> elopio, yeah i can raise a bug for each issue
<brendand> elopio, something for next week at this stage
<elopio> brendand: ok. Take into account the argument that veebers and thomi always make of not hiding steps in the set up.
<elopio> but I suppose we can improve things with fixtures or just common nicely named methods.
<brendand> elopio, yep
<brendand> elopio, did you push the branch mentioned in https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-sanity-tests/remove_update/+merge/248853
<elopio> brendand: not yet. I was looking at the bq phones.
<brendand> elopio, :)
<elopio> I want one white with headphones.
<elopio> brendand: sorry, I'll do it now.
<brendand> elopio, you've already got one :)
<elopio> brendand: yes, but it's black. I have three phones for testing now, one for each hand and one on the ear. I need another to test with the other ear.
<brendand> elopio, i know, phones everywhere
<elopio> brendand: does veebers approval counts for the timeout branch? should I top approve?
<elfy> balloons: ping
<balloons> elfy, pong
<elfy> often
#ubuntu-quality 2015-02-07
<elfy> wxl: hi - if you get chance could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saqman2060/ubuntu-manual-tests/gnome-system-monitor_on_Lubuntu
<elfy> particularly the comments I've left - cheers :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-08
<flocculant> wxl: and alternative proposal would be - if people from flavours don't join with doing the work at milestones - don't ask them or bother sorting their stuff out
<wxl> flocculant: yeah, that's reasonable, but on the other hand, i have people that would be happy to help, so i'd rather just use them :)
<flocculant> replied to list
<flocculant> wxl - no trusty 14.04.4 milestone on the tracker then?
<wxl> flocculant: should be tomorrow afaik
<flocculant> ok - I've been away - not read anything much since early saturday :)
<wxl> np :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-09
<nuclearbob> balloons: I'm looking at creating definitions for the ubiquity jobs in jenkins-job-builder so we can move some of them to the new production infrastructure. This should also make them easy for anyone to deploy. I'm interested in possibly making changes to the way the jobs are setup if you or other community members would like to discuss that
<balloons> nice nuclearbob
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-10
<flocculant> balloons: moar g stuff then :)
<balloons> flocculant, fingers crossed it all works out
<flocculant> good luck :)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-11
<alesage> hey alesage you're looking like a million bucks today
<alesage> oops I meant alesage_
<flocculant> as if that would make it less weird :p
<balloons> rofl
<balloons> should I be worried?
<davmor2> Quick snag alesage and cash him into your bank we'll see if he really looks like a million bucks
<alesage> davmor2, you're going to have to go supersonic as the banks are closing fast!
<davmor2> alesage: who said me, I said quick snag him I didn't say me :P
#ubuntu-quality 2016-02-12
<flocculant> balloons: bug 1541586 needs to be set to "Critical isn't enough" :p
<ubot5`> bug 1541586 in Ubuntu QA Website "Defect summary missing active milestones" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1541586
<balloons> :-)
<flocculant> trusty milestone early next week - xenial beta 1 the following week :)
<flocculant> and hi :)
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-08
<faheem> hi
<faheem> wana be part of the team
<faheem> what to do for that
<faheem> can any one guide me about that
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Mythbuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot powerpc [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20101020ubuntu451.10) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu GNOME Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
<vgoodguy> anyone ?
<flocculant> anyone what?
#ubuntu-quality 2017-02-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] has been marked as ready
<Shroog_> Hello !
#ubuntu-quality 2018-02-09
<erazerza> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<erazerza> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<erazerza> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<erazerza> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-03
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20101020ubuntu543.15) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi3 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been updated (20200203.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been updated (20200203.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.2) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2020-02-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
